#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Αυθαίρετα >  > > >  >  > N.4178/13: Υπολογισμός συντελεστών 5 (υπέρβαση δόμησης) και 7 (υπέρβαση κάλυψης) δηλώσεων Ν.4178/13

## Xάρης

Για τον υπολογισμό των α) συντελεστών 5 (υπέρβαση δόμησης) και β) 7 (υπέρβαση κάλυψης) του φύλλου καταγραφής του Ν.4178/13, πρέπει να υπολογίσουμε τη συνολική υπέρβαση δόμησης και κάλυψης αντίστοιχα.

Στον υπολογισμό αυτό δεν θεωρείτε ορθό να προσμετρώνται όλες οι παραβάσεις δόμησης/κάλυψης, ανεξαρτήτως του αν υπάγονται στην κατηγορία 3 ή όχι, αν είναι βοηθητικοί χώροι ή όχι, αν υπολογίζονται με αναλυτικό προϋπολογισμό ή όχι;

Π.χ.:
1) στέγαστρο που δεν προβλέπονταν στην άδεια και υπολογίζεται με αναλυτικό προϋπολογισμό. Προσμετράται όμως στη δόμηση. Ενδεχομένως τμήμα του ή όλος να θεωρείται ημιυπαίθριος αλλά ας υποθέσουμε ότι δεν τηρεί τις προδιαγραφές των ημιυπαιθρίων σύμφωνα με τον ΓΟΚ 85.

2) εξωτερική αποθήκη εμβαδού μικρότερου των 15τ.μ. και ύψους μικρότερου των 2,5μ. που εντάσσεται στην κατηγορία 3. Όμως αποτελεί υπέρβαση κάλυψης και δόμησης.

----------


## NIKOS_M

Κατ' αρχάς, για τον υπολογισμό των συντελεστών 5 και 6, υπολογίζουμε την υπέρβαση των τμ. της συγκεκριμένης παράβασης και μόνο, που αναφέρεται στο συγκεκριμένο φύλλο καταγραφής και όχι το σύνολο των παραβάσεων στο ακίνητο. Αυτό για αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεων.

1) Τα στέγαστρα ούτως ή άλλως, δεν προσμετρούν στην δόμηση. Ανήκουν στις κατασκευές του αρ.17 και εξαιρούνται της υπολογιζόμενης δόμησης (αρ.11 παρ. ιστ) και της υπολογιζόμενης κάλυψης (αρ.12 παρ. δ) και συνεπώς θα πάνε με αναλυτικό. Αν τώρα πρόκειται για ΗΧ, που προφανώς δίνει υπέρβαση κάλυψης και πιθανώς και δόμησης, πρέπει να το δώσουμε σαν τμ. υπέρβασης κάλυψης ή και δόμησης ανάλογα.

2) Την αποθήκη που περιγράφεις, σαφώς και θα την δώσουμε σαν υπέρβαση κάλυψης και δόμησης και σαν ποσοστό υπέρβασης θα συγκρίνουμε την επιφάνειά της (μόνο αυτής) με τα επιτρεπόμενα, ανεξαρτήτως αν υπάρχουν και άλλα φύλλα καταγραφής με άλλες αυθαιρεσίες. Θα δηλώσουμε επίσης την αποθήκη στην κατηγορία 3, διότι ο 4178 προβλέπει την οριστική εξαίρεση της κατεδάφισης για αυτή την περίπτωση (για την αποθήκη και μόνο για αυτή). 

Για να γίνω πιο συγκεκριμένος, κάποιος που έφτιαξε αυτή την αποθήκη και έφτιαξε επίσης και έναν ακόμα όροφο, θα νομιμοποιήσει πλήρως την αποθήκη του με πληρωμή του παραβόλου των 500¤ (για αυτό το δηλώνουμε στην κατηγορία 3), αλλά ο όροφος θα πάει στις κατηγορίς 4 ή 5 και θα πάρει αναστολή για 30 χρόνια της επιβολής των κυρώσεων και θα ακολουθήσει τη μοίρα των προβλεπόμενων των κατηγοριών 4 ή 5.

----------


## Xάρης

> Κατ' αρχάς, για τον υπολογισμό των συντελεστών 5 και 6, υπολογίζουμε την υπέρβαση των τμ. της συγκεκριμένης παράβασης και μόνο, που αναφέρεται στο συγκεκριμένο φύλλο καταγραφής και όχι το σύνολο των παραβάσεων στο ακίνητο. ...


Νομίζω ότι τελικά έχεις δίκιο, ότι δηλαδή *η σύγκριση γίνεται ανά φύλλο καταγραφής*. Αυτό προκύπτει από το Παράρτημα Α'. Οπότε αγνοούμε τις παραβάσεις των υπόλοιπων φύλλων καταγραφής, έστω και αν έχουμε και εκεί υπερβάσεις δόμησης/κάλυψης (π.χ. αποθήκες κάτω των 15τ.μ. της κατηγορίας 3).

1) Η έννοια του στεγάστρου πρωτοεμφανίστηκε στον ΝΟΚ. Αν επομένως ελέγχουμε ένα στέγαστρο που κατασκευάστηκε προ ΝΟΚ, θα πρέπει να το ελέγξουμε με ότι ίσχυε π.χ. με τον ΓΟΚ 85 για κατασκευές μεταγενέστερες αυτού. Ένα τέτοιο στέγαστρο, προσμετράται στην κάλυψη (κατά ΓΟΚ 85) και στη δόμηση εκτός εάν τμήμα του πληρεί τις προϋποθέσεις (του ΓΟΚ 85) για να χαρακτηριστεί ημιυπαίθριος.

2) Δεν νομίζω ότι απ' τη στιγμή που πληρεί τις προϋποθέσεις για να ενταχθεί στην κατηγορία 3 χρειάζεται να συγκρίνουμε την επιφάνειά της με τα επιτρεπόμενα.

----------


## NIKOS_M

1) Κατά κανόνα, κάθε αυθαιρεσία την ελέγχουμε σύμφωνα με τους όρους δόμησης του χρόνου κατασκευής. Ωστόσο, αν οι σημερινές όροι δόμησης είναι ευνοϊκότεροι, μπορούμε να το εξετάσουμε σύμφωνα με τους ισχύοντες όρους αλλά στο σύνολό του.

2) Σωστά. Σε κάθε περίπτωση, δεν δίνει διαφορά, αφού η κατηγορία 3 δίνει απλά 500ρικο.

----------


## Xάρης

Ο ΝΟΚ όμως δεν μπορεί να εφαρμόζεται αποσπασματικά. Για το λόγο αυτό δεν μπορεί να νομιμοποιηθεί αυθαίρετη σοφίτα η οποία τηρεί τις προδιαγραφές του ΝΟΚ για να μη μετρήσει στη δόμηση.

Επανέρχομαι όμως, διότι... δεν μου κάθεται καλά!

*Παράδειγμα*
Έστω ότι έχουμε:
Επιτρεπόμενη δόμηση = 100τμ
1) Αυθαίρετο χώρο κύριας χρήσης στην πιλοτή εμβαδού 40τ.μ. (υπέρβαση μόνο δόμησης)
2) Αυθαίρετη επέκταση του παραπάνω χώρου κατά άλλα 30τ.μ. (υπέρβαση δόμησης και κάλυψης)

Δημιουργούμε δύο φύλλα καταγραφής.
Το ένα για την πρώτη από τις παραπάνω αυθαιρεσίες και το άλλο για τη δεύτερη.
Κι αυτό διότι δεν μπορούν να ομαδοποιηθούν σ' ένα φύλλο καταγραφής αφού έχουν διαφορετικούς συντελεστές.

Τι συντελεστή θα βάλουμε στο 5 (υπέρβαση δόμησης);
α) Αν εξετάσουμε χωριστά κάθε αυθαιρεσία, τότε έχουμε 40/100=40% και 30/100=30% υπέρβαση δόμησης αντίστοιχα.
Και στις δυο περιπτώσεις έχουμε κάτω του 50% της επιτρεπόμενης, άρα συντελεστή α=1,00

β) Αν όμως συγκρίνουμε τη συνολική υπέρβαση δόμησης με την επιτρεπόμενη, τότε έχουμε (40+30)/100=70% υπέρβαση δόμησης.
Οπότε λαμβάνουμε συντελεστή β=1,30

Ποιο είναι το σωστό;
Σύμφωνα με την ακριβή ερμηνεία του νόμου, νομίζω ότι είναι το α).
Θεωρώ όμως ότι ορθότερο είναι το β)!!!

----------


## NIKOS_M

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα. Ούτε ο ΝΟΚ ούτε ο ΓΟΚ δεν μπορούν να εφαρμόζονται αποσπασματικά. Για αυτό λέω πως το κτίριο εξετάζεται στο σύνολό του,  είτε με τους όρους δόμησης της εποχής του, είτε με τους σημερινούς καθ' ολοκληρίαν (κάλυψη, σ.δ., αποστάσεις κλπ.). Η συγκεκριμένη αυθαίρετη σοφίτα λοιπόν, μπορεί να νομιμοποιηθεί μόνο αν το ακίνητο συμβαδίζει απολύτως σε όλα τα νέα επιτρεπόμενα μεγέθη.

Όσο για το παράδειγμά σου, επίσης συμφωνώ ότι το ορθόν είναι το (β) αλλά τόσο ο 4014 όσο και ο 4178 το αντιμετωπίζουν με τον (α) τρόπο.

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν μου είχε τύχει ανάλογη περίπτωση.
Όσο έψαξα δεν βρήκα κάποια ερωτο-απάντηση ή κάποια οδηγία για το αντίθετο.
Το αντιμετωπίζουμε με τον (α) τρόπο και αναμένουμε μια εγκύκλιο που θα ανατρέψει όλα!  :Γέλιο:

----------


## NIKOS_M

> Δεν μου είχε τύχει ανάλογη περίπτωση.
> Όσο έψαξα δεν βρήκα κάποια ερωτο-απάντηση ή κάποια οδηγία για το αντίθετο.


Αν αναφέρεσαι στο θέμα της νομιμοποίησης αυθαίρετης κατασκευής με τους σημερινούς όρους δόμησης, σε παραπέμπω στο αρ.4 παρ.6 του ΝΟΚ:



> 6. Σε περίπτωση αυθαίρετης κατασκευής, *που τηρεί τις ισχύουσες πολεοδομικές διατάξεις* ή αυτές που ίσχυαν κατά το χρόνο κατασκευής της, αυτή είναι δυνατόν να νομιμοποιηθεί ύστερα από έκδοση ή αναθεώρηση της άδειας δόμησης.
> Μετά την έκδοση ή αναθεώρηση της παραπάνω άδειας δόμησης, η κατασκευή παύει να είναι αυθαίρετη και κατεδαφιστέα.

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν αναφέρθηκα σ' αυτό αλλά σ' ευχαριστώ για την παράθεση του κειμένου.

----------


## moneftsis

> Ο ΝΟΚ όμως δεν μπορεί να εφαρμόζεται αποσπασματικά. Για το λόγο αυτό δεν μπορεί να νομιμοποιηθεί αυθαίρετη σοφίτα η οποία τηρεί τις προδιαγραφές του ΝΟΚ για να μη μετρήσει στη δόμηση.
> 
> Επανέρχομαι όμως, διότι... δεν μου κάθεται καλά!
> 
> *Παράδειγμα*
> Έστω ότι έχουμε:
> Επιτρεπόμενη δόμηση = 100τμ
> 1) Αυθαίρετο χώρο κύριας χρήσης στην πιλοτή εμβαδού 40τ.μ. (υπέρβαση μόνο δόμησης)
> 2) Αυθαίρετη επέκταση του παραπάνω χώρου κατά άλλα 30τ.μ. (υπέρβαση δόμησης και κάλυψης)
> ...


Τελικα  α) ή β)  ??
Ξερει κανεις σιγουρα?

----------


## Xάρης

Πώς είναι δυνατόν να σου απαντήσει κανείς στα σίγουρα όταν δεν υπάρχει ρητή αναφορά στον νόμο;
Μόνο το ΥΠΕΚΑ θα μπορούσε να απαντήσει με μια εγκύκλιο ή τροποποίηση του νόμου ή έστω με μια ερωτο-απάντηση.

----------


## GTS

*Βήμα 1ο*

ΑΡΘΡΟΝ-111. Αίτηση.
Σε κάθε οικόπεδο ή γήπεδο η διαδικασία υπαγωγής αυθαιρέτων κατασκευών ή αυθαίρετης αλλαγής χρήσης στις διατάξεις του παρόντος μπορεί, κατΆ επιλογή του ιδιοκτήτη, να γίνεται είτε με μία αίτηση υπαγωγής για το σύνολο των αυθαιρέτων κατασκευών ή χρήσεων είτε με περισσότερες αιτήσεις για κάθε μεμονωμένο αυτοτελή χώρο οριζόντιας ή κάθετης ιδιοκτησίας, που αποτελεί αντικείμενο μεταβίβασης.
(1ο βήμα)= Παράβολο                     *
Βήμα 2ο* (αντίστοιχο του 1ου)

                           ΑΡΘΡΟΝ-182. Για τον υπολογισμό των ανωτέρω συντελεστών τετραγωνιδίων,                   τα μεγέθη των αυθαιρέτων κατασκευών ή χρήσεων συγκρίνονται,                                                               με τους επιτρεπόμενους όρους και περιορισμούς δόμησης που ισχύουν στην περιοχή του ακινήτου και,                                                                  σε περίπτωση συγκυριότητας ακινήτου,                                             με το μέρος των επιτρεπομένων μεγεθών που αναλογεί στο ποσοστό συνιδιοκτησίας της οριζοντίου ή καθέτου ιδιοκτησίας,                     εκάστου συγκυρίου  
(1ο βήμα) + (2ο βήμα) =  υπολογίζονται οι συντελεστές,

                         για όπου τους χρησιμοποιήσουμε,

                         και αν τους χρησιμοποιήσουμε.

*
Βήμα 3ο*

Η ομαδοποίηση στά φύλλα καταγραφής, 
γίνεται μέ πρόσθετο κριτήριο, σέ σχέση μέ τόν ν.4014/11,
οι αυθαιρεσίες νά ανήκουν στήν ίδια ομάδα-κατηγορία τού άρθρου 9, (1,2,3,4,5), μέ τους όρους καί περιορισμούς πού καθορίζονται στό άρθρο 9
καί ιδιαίτερα στήν (1), στήν (2) καί στήν (4),
διότι έχουν διαφορετική πολεοδομική αντιμετώπηση.

(Οι αυθαιρεσίες καθορίζονται καί ρυθμίζονται, μέ τό άρθρο 8,
ήτοι,

Η αναστολή ή και η εξαίρεση από την κατεδάφιση, κατά τις διατάξεις του παρόντος ισχύει για, κτίρια των οποίων έχει ολοκληρωθεί ο φέρων οργανισμόςκαι για χρήσεις που έχουν εγκατασταθεί, μέχρι 28.7.2011,                                                                                                                                                   
    καθΆ υπέρβαση είτε 
                  των διατάξεων του ν.1577/1985 (Α΄ 210)                      
                  είτε  
                  της οικοδομικής άδειας

                  είτε 
                  των όρων ή περιορισμών δόμησης του  
                  ακινήτου 


είτε χωρίς οικοδομική άδεια.)
Σ
Σε

----------


## Xάρης

Πού καταλήγεις συνάδελφε *GTS*;
Στο α) ή στο β) που παρέθεσα παραπάνω στην ανάρτηση *#5*.

Και αν τυχόν καταλήγεις στο α), το βρίσκεις δίκαιο;

----------


## GTS

*Σχετικά  με  τήν  #5
*
*Βήμα 1ο  (αρθρο 11.1)
*
α) Υποθέτω οτι η επιτρεπόμενη δόμηση τών 100τ.μ.,
    ή αντιστοιχεί στό σύνολο τού ακινήτου,
    ή αναλογεί στό ποσοστό μιάς διακεκριμένης αυτοτελούς ιδιοκτησίας (υφιστάμενης ή πρός σύσταση).

β) Υποθέτω οτι οι αυθαιρεσίες  (1) καί (2),
    έχουν εκτελεστεί και οι δύο,
    σε μία απο τις προαναφερόμενες χωρικές ενότητες,
    για την οποία θα υποβληθεί αίτηση υπαγωγής. 

γ) Εάν είναι οι μοναδικές αυθαιρεσίες επιφανείας πού θα δηλωθούν,
    τότε το παράβολο θα είναι ,
    ή το 11.10.i ,
    ή το 11.10.ii ,
    με βάση το άθροισμα (1)+(2).


*Βήμα 2ο  (αρθρο 18.2)

*Ο συντελεστής δόμησης (τετραγωνιδίου),
σε κάθε φύλλο καταγραφής αυθαιρέτου τής χωρικής ενότητας τής αίτησης, 
πού περιλαμβάνει κατηγορία υπέρβασης δόμησης (σ.δ),
είναι ένας καί ο ίδιος.


Συντελεστή δόμησης (τετραγωνιδίου)=

(Άθροισμα επιφανειών αυθαιρέτων, που προσμετρούν στο σ.δ., 
 καί περιλαμβάνονται στή χωρική ενότητα τής αίτησης) /
(Επιτρεπόμενη επιφάνεια δόμησης (σ.δ.) ,
πού αναλογεί στήν χωρική ενότητα τής αίτησης) = (40+30)/100 = 5.β = 1,3

*
Βήμα 3ο 

* Η κατηγορία-τίτλος τών αυθαιρέτων,
 τού κάθε φύλλου καταγραφής,
 με βάση τήν κατηγοριοποίηση τού άρθρου 9,
 προυποθέτει καί άλλες παραμέτρους γιά να προσδιοριστεί.

----------


## Xάρης

Άρα καταλήγεις στο β) που ανέφερα παραπάνω!

Ισχυρίζεσαι ότι ο συντελεστής δόμησης (τετραγωνιδίου), είναι ένας για όλα τα φύλλα καταγραφής.
Από πού προκύπτει αυτό;

Αφενός το σύστημα υποβολής δηλώσεων του ΤΕΕ μας επιτρέπει να δώσουμε διαφορετικούς συντελεστές σε κάθε φύλλο.
Αν ήθελαν να το αποτρέψουν αυτό, θα μπορούσαν να βγάλουν τον συντελεστή από το φύλλο καταγραφής και να τον έχουν εκεί που δηλώνουμε και την τιμή ζώνης.

Αφετέρου, στις οδηγίες του Παραρτήματος Α' για το τετραγωνίδιο 5 γράφει:"Αναγράφεται η αυθαίρετη επιφάνεια που δεν καλύπτεται από οικοδομική άδεια με χώρους κύριας χρήσης και συγκρίνεται με τον επιτρεπόμενο από   τους όρους δόμησης σ.δ. που ισχύει για το ακίνητο / ιδιοκτησία"Δηλαδή, συγκρίνω το εμβαδόν που γράφω στο αντίστοιχο τετραγωνίδιο κάθε φύλλου καταγραφής χωριστά και το συγκρίνω με τον επιτρεπόμενο από τους όρους δόμησης.

Αν ίσχυε το β) που ισχυρίζεται, κάτι το οποίο είναι το δίκαιο όπως είπα παραπάνω στο #5, θα έπρεπε να το γράφει ξεκάθαρα ότι οι συντελεστές των τετραγωνιδίων 5(δόμηση) και 7(κάλυψη) προκύπτουν από τη σύγκριση της συνολικής αυθαίρετης δόμησης/κάλυψης με τα επιτρεπόμενα στοιχεία από τους όρους δόμησης.
Ακόμα καλύτερα να έβαζαν τα τετραγωνίδια αυτά κάτω από την τιμή ζώνης στην κεντρική σελίδα και στο φύλλο καταγραφής να συμπληρώνονταν αυτόματα με το που υπήρχε τιμή >0 στα πεδία 5(1)/5(2) και 7(1) αντίστοιχα για δόμηση/κάλυψη.

----------


## GTS

*Σχετικά με τήν #5

* *1ο  φύλλο καταγραφής 
*
Κατηγορία 5 φύλλου καταγραφής 

"Αναγράφεται η αυθαίρετη επιφάνεια που δεν καλύπτεται από οικοδομική άδεια με χώρους κύριας χρήσης και συγκρίνεται με τον επιτρεπόμενο από τους όρους δόμησης σ.δ. που ισχύει για το ακίνητο / ιδιοκτησία"

5 (1) = "Αναγράφεται η αυθαίρετη επιφάνεια που δεν καλύπτεται από οικοδομική άδεια με χώρους κύριας      χρήσης ......= 40+30=70 τ.μ.

5.β= .....και συγκρίνεται με τον επιτρεπόμενο από τους όρους δόμησης σ.δ. που ισχύει για το ακίνητο* / ιδιοκτησία" = 5(1) / 100 = 1,3

*Υποθέτω οτι η αίτηση γίνεται για το σύνολο τού ακινήτου , λόγω πιλοτής


*2ο  φύλλο καταγραφής 
*Κατηγορία 7 φύλλου καταγραφής 

Η αυθαίρετη επιφάνεια που δεν καλύπτεται από οικοδομική άδεια, συγκρίνεται μέ τήν επιτρεπόμενη από τούς
όρους δόμησης κάλυψη, η οποία ισχύει γιά τή θέση όπου βρίσκεται το ακίνητο

(7) = Η αυθαίρετη επιφάνεια που δεν καλύπτεται από οικοδομική άδεια = 30 τ.μ.

(7.α) ή (7.β) =συγκρίνεται μέ τήν επιτρεπόμενη από τούς
όρους δόμησης κάλυψη, η οποία ισχύει γιά τή θέση όπου βρίσκεται το ακίνητο
=  30/......  *(επιτρεπόμενη κάλυψη ακινήτου)

Ο νομοθέτης τά παραπάνω φύλλα καταγραφής εννοεί , διότι ο όρος ...αυθαίρετη επιφάνεια ...,
σημαίνει η επιφάνεια πού προέρχεται συνολικά από το διάγραμμα κάλυψης ,καί όχι  η επιφάνεια πού μπορεί
νά προκύψει από διάφορους συνδυασμούς κατηγορών παραβάσεων,λόγω τών δυνατοτήτων
τού πληροφοριακού συστήματος τού Τ.Ε.Ε.

Σέ κάθε άλλη συνδυαστική  περίπτωση φύλλου καταγραφής, θα πρέπει να εφαρμόζεται κάθε φορά,             ο ίδιος ως άνω συντελεστής τετραγωνιδίου ,ώστε το αποτέλεσμα τού υπολογισμού τού  προστίμου ,να είναι πάντα το ίδιο,σύμφωνα μέ τήν διάταξη δικαίου τού αρθρου 18.2,  μέ τήν οποία γιά πρώτη φορά ,διάταξη νόμου καθορίζει τόν τρόπο κατανομής  καί υπολογισμού τού προστίμου  ανά αυτοτελή διακεκριμένη ιδιοκτησία.  

ΑΡΘΡΟΝ-18 2. Για τον υπολογισμό των ανωτέρω συντελεστών τετραγωνιδίων, 
τα μεγέθη των αυθαιρέτων κατασκευών ή χρήσεων συγκρίνονται, με τους επιτρεπόμενους όρους και περιορισμούς δόμησης που ισχύουν στην περιοχή του ακινήτου και, 
σε περίπτωση συγκυριότητας ακινήτου, 
με το μέρος των επιτρεπομένων μεγεθών που αναλογεί στο ποσοστό συνιδιοκτησίας της οριζοντίου ή καθέτου ιδιοκτησίας, εκάστου συγκυρίου Αυθαίρετες κατασκευές ή χρήσεις = το συνολικό αυθαίρετα κατασκευασμένο έργο στό ακίνητο ή στήν αυτοτελή διακεκριμένη ιδιοκτησία

----------


## Xάρης

Όπως σου απάντησα παραπάνω, αν ήταν έτσι όπως τα λες, (συμφωνώ ότι έτσι πρέπει να είναι αλλά δεν είναι), θα έπρεπε:
1) τα πεδία για τα εμβαδόν της αυθαίρετης δόμησης/κάλυψης να είναι όχι στο φύλλο καταγραφής αλλά στην κεντρική σελίδα.
2) να υπάρχει η λέξη "συνολική" πριν απο το "αυθαίρετη επιφάνεια" στις οδηγίες συμπλήρωσης του σχετικού πεδίου στο φύλλο καταγραφής.

----------


## Anna_R

Αρθρο 18 παρ.3
_Για τον υπολογισμό του προστίμου ομαδοποιούνται οι αυθαιρεσίες της ίδιας κατηγορίας και είδους κατασκευής ή χρήσης που ορίζεται στον πίνακα του Παραρτήματος Α΄ του παρόντος και προστίθενται τα εμβαδά όλων των δηλούμενων εμβαδών της αυτής κατηγορίας και είδους ανά φύλλο καταγραφής._

Μήπως εδώ βρίσκεται η απάντηση και στο παράδειγμα, ο συντελεστής 5 πρέπει να είναι 1,30 και στα δύο φύλλα καταγραφής?

----------


## Xάρης

Το "*ανά φύλλο καταγραφής*" είναι που μας οδηγεί στο α) και όχι στο β) τρόπο υπολογισμού.

----------


## dimitrisv

Νομίζω ότι ομαδοποιούμε ανά κατηγορία και είδος παράβασης και συντάσοουμε ένα φύλλο καταγραφής! Δηλ. παραβάσεις της ίδιας κατηγορίας π.χ 4 αθροίζουμε την υπέρβαση στο Σ.Δ. Αυτο καταλαβαίνω. Είναι περισσότερο επιβαρυντικό ίσως αλλά αυτό θεωρώ ότι εννοούν!

----------


## Anna_R

> Νομίζω ότι ομαδοποιούμε ανά κατηγορία και είδος παράβασης και συντάσοουμε *ένα φύλλο καταγραφής!*


Στο παράδειγμα που παρέθεσε ο Χάρης όμως, έχουμε ίδια κατηγορία παράβασης σε δύο φύλλα καταγραφής, ενώ δεν μπορούμε να συμπληρώσουμε ένα φύλλο καταγραφής γιατί δεν είναι ίδιο το είδος της παράβασης.

----------


## Xάρης

Ακριβώς!

§3 άρθρου 18 Ν.4178/13:"Για τον υπολογισμό του προστίμου *ομαδοποιούνται* οι αυθαιρεσίες της ίδιας κατηγορίας *και* είδους κατασκευής ή χρήσης που ορίζεται στον πίνακα του Παραρτήματος Α΄ του παρόντος και προστίθενται τα εμβαδά όλων των δηλούμενων εμβαδών της αυτής κατηγορίας και είδους ανά φύλλο καταγραφής."
Η ομαδοποίηση γίνεται όχι μόνο βάσει κατηγορίας αλλά ΚΑΙ είδους κατασκευής/χρήσης.
Στην ίδια κατηγορία μπορούμε να έχουμε αυθαιρεσία με υπέρβαση δόμησης και κάλυψης και άλλη αυθαιρεσία με υπέρβαση δόμησης μόνο.
Προσθέτουμε δε τα εμβαδά ανά φύλλο καταγραφής!

----------


## GTS

Ο υπολογισμός των συντελεστών τετραγωνιδίων, *θεσπίζεται           αποκλειστικά και μόνο στην παρ.2 του άρθρου 18.*

Η παρ. 3 του ίδιου άρθρου, *περιγράφει τον γενικό κανόνα μεταφοράς των επιφανειών των αυθαιρεσιών στο φύλλο καταγραφής,* (αυθαιρεσίες ιδιας κατηγορίας και είδους κατασκευής η χρήσης του παραρτήματος Α), *για τον υπολογισμό του προστίμου.

Οι συντελεστές τετραγωνιδίων, μεταφέρονται στο φύλλο καταγραφής από την παρ.2 του άρθρου 18. *

----------


## Xάρης

Ο γενικός κανόνας της §3 του άρθρου 18 ισχύει συνεπώς για όλα τα σχετικά τετραγωνίδια του φύλλου καταγραφής.
Επίσης, οι οδηγίες του Παραρτήματος Α' που αποτελεί αναπόσπαστο τμήμα του Ν.4178/13 σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 59 αυτού, αναφέρουν:"Αναγράφεται η αυθαίρετη επιφάνεια που δεν καλύπτεται από οικοδομική *δόμησης :* άδεια με χώρους κύριας χρήσης και συγκρίνεται με τον επιτρεπόμενο από τους όρους δόμησης σ.δ. που ισχύει για το ακίνητο / ιδιοκτησία (§2 του άρθρου 18)."Άρα, η σύγκριση γίνεται σε επίπεδο φύλλου καταγραφής.
Κάτι το οποίο υποστηρίζεται και από το λογισμικό του ΤΕΕ για τις δηλώσεις.

Τέλος, επαναλαμβάνω αυτό που έγραψα παραπάνω:
Θα έπρεπε να το γράφει ξεκάθαρα ότι οι συντελεστές των τετραγωνιδίων 5(δόμηση) και 7(κάλυψη) προκύπτουν από τη σύγκριση της συνολικής αυθαίρετης δόμησης/κάλυψης με τα επιτρεπόμενα στοιχεία από τους όρους δόμησης.Ακόμα καλύτερα θα έπρεπε να έβαζαν τα τετραγωνίδια αυτά κάτω από την τιμή ζώνης στην κεντρική σελίδα και στο φύλλο καταγραφής να συμπληρώνονταν αυτόματα με το που υπήρχε τιμή >0 στα πεδία 5(1)/5(2) και 7(1) αντίστοιχα για δόμηση/κάλυψη.Αν ήθελαν ακόμα μεγαλύτερη απλότητα και να είναι όλα πιο ξεκάθαρα, θα μπορούσαν να υπήρχαν τετραγωνίδια για την επιτρεπόμενη δόμηση & κάλυψη στην κεντρική σελίδα και οι συντελεστές υπέρβασης δόμησης/κάλυψης να συμπληρώνονται αυτόματα στο φύλλο καταγραφής, όταν τα αντίστοιχα τετραγωνίδια με τα εμβαδά κύριων/βοηθητικών χώρων θα ήταν συμπληρωμένα. Κάτι το οποίο είναι πολύ εύκολο προγραμματιστικά.

----------


## Anna_R

Συνάδελφε GTS, 

ΑΡΘΡΟΝ-182. *Για τον υπολογισμό των* ανωτέρω *συντελεστών τετραγωνιδίων,* *τα μεγέθη των αυθαιρέτων κατασκευών* ή χρήσεων *συγκρίνονται*, με τους επιτρεπόμενους όρους και περιορισμούς δόμησης που ισχύουν στην περιοχή του ακινήτου και, σε περίπτωση συγκυριότητας ακινήτου, με το μέρος των επιτρεπομένων μεγεθών που αναλογεί στο ποσοστό συνιδιοκτησίας της οριζοντίου ή καθέτου ιδιοκτησίας, εκάστου συγκυρίου

Για να ισχύει αυτό που λες, κατά τη άποψή μου θα έπρεπε να γράφει
" τα μεγέθη των αυθαιρέτων κατασκευών ή χρήσεων συγκρίνονται *αθροιστικά* ...κ.λπ"

Αντ΄αυτού, υπάρχει η §3 του άρθρου 18, που ορίζει σαφώς ποιες επιφάνειες αθροίζονται (ομαδοποιούνται).

----------


## MAXIMOSKAL

Θεωρώ όμως ότι ορθότερο είναι το β)!!! ...... Αυτό είναι το σωστό, αν και δεν "συμφέρει". Να το πώ αλλιώς: τα ποσοστά υπέρβασης πρέπει να είναι τα ίδια σε όλα τα φύλλα καταγραφής. Διαφορετικά καταργείται το νόημα του ποσοστού  υπέρβασης

----------


## PERIKLIS1

> Ακριβώς!
> 
> §3 άρθρου 18 Ν.4178/13:"Για τον υπολογισμό του προστίμου *ομαδοποιούνται* οι αυθαιρεσίες της ίδιας κατηγορίας *και* είδους κατασκευής ή χρήσης που ορίζεται στον πίνακα του Παραρτήματος Α΄ του παρόντος και προστίθενται τα εμβαδά όλων των δηλούμενων εμβαδών της αυτής κατηγορίας και είδους ανά φύλλο καταγραφής."
> Η ομαδοποίηση γίνεται όχι μόνο βάσει κατηγορίας αλλά ΚΑΙ είδους κατασκευής/χρήσης.
> Στην ίδια κατηγορία μπορούμε να έχουμε αυθαιρεσία με υπέρβαση δόμησης και κάλυψης και άλλη αυθαιρεσία με υπέρβαση δόμησης μόνο.
> Προσθέτουμε δε τα εμβαδά ανά φύλλο καταγραφής!


Συνεπώς εάν έχεις 100 τ.μ. σπίτι και έχεις κάνει ένα δωματιο 10 τ.μ. από την μία πλευρά και μία γκαρσονιέρα 35 τ.μ. από την άλλη μεριά, θα πρέπει να συντάξουμε ΕΝΑ φύλλο καταγραφής που να αναφέρει υπέρβαση δόμησης 45 τ.μ. και υπέρβαση κάλυψης 45 τ.μ. Ορθό?

----------


## Xάρης

Ναι, αν έχουν και τα δυο τους ίδιους συντελεστές, δηλαδή και υπέρβαση δόμησης και κάλυψης. Αν όχι, τότε δύο φύλλα.

*@MAXIMOSKAL
*Συμφωνούμε ως προς το "ορθότερο" αλλά ο νόμος αλλιώς μας τα λέει και το λογισμικό δεν έχει τους συντελεστές στην κεντρική σελίδα για να είναι ίδιοι σ' όλα τα φύλλα.

----------


## MAXIMOSKAL

Συμφωνώ, όντως αν ήταν όπως το θεωρώ, θα έπρεπε όπως λέει ο Χάρης τα ποσοστά ύπέρβασης να δίνονται μία φορά όπως κ η τιμή ζώνης. Δεν μπορώ (χρειάζονται πολλές αναγνώσεις του νόμου μήπως κ μαντέψει κανείς κάτι περισσότερο) να σκεφτώ αυτή τη στιγμή κάποιο άλλο λόγο που δεν έχει προβλεφτεί αυτό απο το ΤΕΕ. Πάντως θα ήταν άδικο αν απο σύμπτωση ένας που έχει ένα μόνο φύλλο καταγραφής να πρέπει να "χρεωθεί" μεγάλο ποσοστό υπέρβασης κ την ίδια στιγμή κάποιος άλλος με την ίδια ποσοστιαία (πραγματική) υπέρβαση (δόμησης λόγου χάριν), να θεωρεί μικρότερο ποσοστό υπέρβασης μόνο κ μόνο επειδή για "τεχνικούς λόγους" οφείλει να συμπληρώσει περισσότερα του ενός φύλλα καταγραφής. Στην πραγματικότητα έτσι όπως προανέφερα καταργείται το "περιεχόμενο" του όποιου συντ. υπέρβασης. Παραθέτω σχόλιο απο τη διαβούλευση του ΥΠΕΚΑ για να γίνει σαφέστερη η άποψη μου: 
Αναφορικά με τη παρ.2 του αρθρου 18: θα μπορούσε να προστεθεί ένα νέο πεδίο στο τέλος που να αποσαφηνίζει πλήρως τον όρο "τα μεγέθη των αυθαιρέτων κατασκευών" που υπάρχει στη πρώτη γραμμή της παραγράφου, όπως για παράδειγμα:  To μέγεθος της δόμησης των αυθαιρέτων κατασκευών ισούται με το άθροισμα των επιφανειών όλων των αυθαιρέτων τμημάτων που προσμετρούν στον σ.δ. και βρίσκονται κατανεμημένα στα διάφορα φύλλα καταγραφής, το δε ποσοστό υπέρβασης που αντιστοιχεί στα τμήματα αυτά πρέπει να έχει την ίδια τιμή σε όλα τα φύλλα καταγραφής που περιέχουν τμήματα με υπέρβαση δόμησης. Αντιστοίχως αντιμετωπίζονται και τα τμήματα των αυθαιρέτων κατασκευών με υπέρβαση κάλυψης.

----------


## NIKOS_M

> Ναι, αν έχουν και τα δυο τους ίδιους συντελεστές, δηλαδή και υπέρβαση δόμησης και κάλυψης. Αν όχι, τότε δύο φύλλα.


Η ομαδοποίηση στα φύλλα καταγραφής γίνεται με κριτήριο την κατηγορία τους και το είδος τους μόνο. Ειδάλως θα έλεγε ότι ομαδοποιούνται οι αυθαιρεσίες της ίδιας κατηγορίας, είδους κατασκευής ή χρήσης και *ίδιας* κατηγορίας συντελεστών τετραγωνιδίων.
Στην περίπτωση του Περικλή δηλαδή, ακόμη και αν είχε 100 τ.μ. σπίτι (ας πούμε ότι 100τμ. ήταν και ο ΣΔ) και  ένα δωματιο 10 τ.μ. από την μία πλευρά και μία γκαρσονιέρα 45 τ.μ. από την άλλη μεριά (αλλάζω επίτηδες τα νούμερα), συμπληρώνουμε ένα φύλλο καταγραφής με 55τμ. και υπέρβαση δόμησης >50% και όχι δύο φύλλα με συντελεστή στα 10τμ <50% και στα 55τμ. συντελεστή>50%.
Ίσως αυτά που είπα να είναι περιττά, γιατί φαντάζομαι ότι ο Χάρης εννοεί ότι και οι δύο επιφάνειες πρέπει να προκαλούν της ίδιας κατηγορίας υπερβάσεις (δόμησης και κάλυψης), αλλά καλύτερα να γράψουμε κάτι παραπάνω παρά να μείνει κάποια αμφιβολία σε κάποιον συνάδελφο.

----------


## Xάρης

Το ίδιας "κατηγορίας" θεωρώ ότι δεν αναφέρεται στις κατηγορίες Α, Β, Γ, Δ, Ε του άρθρου 9 αλλά στις κατηγορίες των συντελεστών τετραγωνιδίων.

Όντως, εννοώ επιφάνειες που πρέπει να προκαλούν της ίδιας κατηγορίας υπερβάσεις (δόμησης και κάλυψης).

Επαναλαμβάνω το παράδειγμα της ανάρτησης *#5*.

*Παράδειγμα*
Έστω ότι έχουμε:
Επιτρεπόμενη δόμηση = 100τμ
1) Αυθαίρετο χώρο κύριας χρήσης στην πιλοτή εμβαδού 40τ.μ. (υπέρβαση μόνο δόμησης)
2) Αυθαίρετη επέκταση του παραπάνω χώρου κατά άλλα 30τ.μ. (υπέρβαση δόμησης και κάλυψης)

Οι δυο παραπάνω παραβάσεις δεν μπορούν να τοποθετηθούν στο ίδιο φύλλο καταγραφής. Στην μια περίπτωση (2) έχουμε και συντελεστή υπέρβασης κάλυψης, ενώ στην πρώτη όχι.

----------


## arxrts

Καλησπέρα και από εμένα στην παρέα!

Όσο αφορά τους ενιαίους συντελεστές σε όλα τα φύλλα καταγραφής ορθό είναι αυτό.
Απ' την στιγμή όμως που μας δίνεται η δυνατότητα και απ' το σύστημα και απ' την ερμηνεία του νόμου "ανά φύλλο καταγραφής" εγώ το κάνω ανά φύλλο καταγραφής, εκτός βέβαια από την κατηγορία 4 ή 5 που την βγάζω απ' το σύνολο. Εκείνο που δεν επιτρέπεται ρητά είναι να επιμερήσεις τετραγωνικά με ίδιους συντελεστές σε διαφορετικά φύλλα για να ρίξεις τους συντελεστές και αν η λογική ήταν να μπουν οι συντελεστές ίδιοι σε όλα τα φύλλα θα το είχαν πει με πιο σαφή μορφή και όχι με το παραπάνω.

Εκείνο που εμένα δεν μου κάθεται καλά... είναι από πότε μια προσθήκη κατ' έκταση σε σχέση με την άδεια είναι και υπέρβαση κάλυψης πριν εξετάσουμε αν η συνολική κάλυψη έχει υπερβεί την επιτρεπόμενη της περιοχής... 
Με την ίδια λογική αν αναζητούμε τις υπερβάσεις σε σχέση με την άδεια και στη συνέχεια τις συγκρίνουμε με τα επιτρεπόμενα της περιοχής τότε έχουμε υποχρεωτικά πάντα όλους του συντελεστές!!

Κατά την γνώμη μου απ' την άδεια κρίνουμε ποιο τμήμα είναι αυθαίρετο, ύστερα αυτό το τμήμα βλέπουμε τι παραβιάζει αν παραβιάζει και πόσο σε σχέση με τα επιτρεπόμενα της περιοχής.
Όλα αυτά τα θεωρούσα αυτονόητα στο 4014 και στο 4178, έχοντας θεωρήσει πως υπάρχει η βούληση οι δύο νόμοι να ταυτιστούν υπολογιστικά σε αυτό το κομμάτι των συντελεστών.
Προς επιβεβαίωση με την τελευταία εγκύκλιο ξεκαθάρισαν και το θέμα των ισόγειων βοηθητικών χώρων πως είναι όπως στο 4014.
Είπαν και το αυτονόητο ότι εντός περιγράμματος δεν υπάρχει υπέρβαση κάλυψης, είπαν και το άλλο αυτονόητο ότι κατ' έκταση στο ίδιο ύψος με το νόμιμο δεν υπάρχει υπέρβαση ύψους, δεν είπαν όμως και το αυτονόητο ότι άλλο πράγμα το αυθαίτερο τμήμα που το βγάζεις απ' την άδεια και άλλο η υπέρβαση που συγκρίνεις το αυθαίρετο τμήμα με το επιτρεπόμενο.

----------


## Xάρης

Αυθαίρετη είναι και κάθε κατασκευή καθ' υπέρβαση της οικοδομικής άδειας.
Μπορεί να είναι σύννομη, δηλαδή να μην έχουμε υπέρβαση των επιτρεπόμενων όρων δόμησης.
Σ' αυτήν την περίπτωση μπορούμε να τη νομιμοποιήσουμε σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 23 και να μην πληρώσουμε παρά μόνο το παράβολο.
Αν δεν το κάνουμε αυτό, τότε το πρόστιμο θα υπολογιστεί συγκρίνοντας τις υπερβάσεις κάλυψης/δόμησης/ύψους με τα στοιχεία της οικοδομικής άδειας.

Για τα αυτονόητα που αναφέρεις, συμφωνώ.
Στόχος δεν ήταν να αλλάξει ο τρόπος υπολογισμού του προστίμου σε σχέση με τον Ν.4014/11. Αυτό τουλάχιστον ειπώθηκε στην τελευταία ημερίδα που παρακολούθησα στο ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ. 
Αυτόν τον στόχο δεν το πέτυχαν και τώρα με εγκυκλίους προσπαθούν να διορθώσουν τα λάθη.

----------


## arxrts

Δηλαδή αν έχουμε μια προσθήκη κατ' έκταση με ύψος 4μ με επιτρεπόμενο ύψος περιοχής 4μ, επειδή βρέθηκε στο οικόπεδο μια άδεια για το υπόλοιπο κτίριο με εγκεκριμένο ύψος 3μ θα βάλουμε συντελεστή ύψους 1/4=0.25>0.2 άρα συντελεστή 1.4.
Και ακριβώς στην ίδια περιπτωση που το αυθαίρετο έχει ύψος 10μ και ξεφτιλίζει τους όρους δόμησης της περιοχής θα βάλουμε πάλι συντελεστή 1.4??
Δεν σας/τους προβληματίζει ότι αυτό το πράγμα δεν είναι περιβαλλοντικό ισοζύγιο???

Δεν είναι πιο λογικό το ύψος του αυθαιρέτου να το συγκρίνουμε με το επιτρεπόμενο της περιοχής και στην πρώτη περίπτωση να τον τιμωρήσουμε με Σ*1
Στην ένδιάμεση περίπτωση με ύψος ως 4.8μ να τον τιμωρήσουμε με Σ*1.2 
και στην τελευταία περίπτωση να του κόψουμε τον κώλο με Σ*1.4??

----------


## Xάρης

> Δηλαδή αν έχουμε μια προσθήκη κατ' έκταση με ύψος 4μ με επιτρεπόμενο ύψος περιοχής 4μ, επειδή βρέθηκε στο οικόπεδο μια άδεια για το υπόλοιπο κτίριο με εγκεκριμένο ύψος 3μ θα βάλουμε συντελεστή ύψους 1/4=0.25>0.2 άρα συντελεστή 1.4.


NAI!




> Και ακριβώς στην ίδια περιπτωση που το αυθαίρετο έχει ύψος 10μ και ξεφτιλίζει τους όρους δόμησης της περιοχής θα βάλουμε πάλι συντελεστή 1.4??


NAI!

Θεωρώ ότι βασίζεις το σκεπτικό σου σε λάθος δεδομένα.
Θεωρείς ως δεδομένο ότι ο Ν.4178/13 είναι ένας νόμος με στόχο την αντιμετώπιση της αυθαίρετης δόμησης, την προστασία του περιβάλλοντος και λοιπές... μπούρδες που μας ταΐζει το ΥΠΕΚΑ.
Ο νόμος είναι καθαρά *φοροεισπρακτικός* και ως τέτοιον πρέπει να τον αντιμετωπίζουμε.
Ο τρόπος υπολογισμού δεν είναι δίκαιος ούτε μπορεί να είναι δίκαιος παρά μόνο να πλησιάζει το δίκαιο, διότι πάντα θα υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις, "οριακές συνθήκες", όπου ο κανόνας δεν θα λειτουργεί.

Συνεπώς, αυτό το εργαλείο έχουμε, δίκαιο ή άδικο, και με αυτό θα πορευτούμε.

----------


## DIMITRIOU

Δυστυχώς είμαι από  διετίας συνταξιούχος .
Χάρη συγχαρητήρια για την μεθοδικότητα και την οξυδέρκειά σου. 
Ο νομοθέτης με το Ν.4178 δεν αποβλέπει  στην αποκατάσταση της νομιμότητας των κατασκευών, αλλά στην είσπραξη των προστίμων. Αφήνει περιθώρια για πολλαπλές ερμηνείες , με ένα κείμενο που νομίζει κανείς ότι είναι μετάφραση από άλλη γλώσσα. 
Αφού γίνεται καταγραφή (σε φύλλα) ανάλογα με την κατηγορία (αρθ.9 Ν4178) και είδος (η ίδια έκφραση υπάρχει και στον Ν414) και η επιφάνεια της *κάθε* υπέρβασης (μπορεί να υπάρχει άνω της μίας κατηγορίας και είδους), κουτί 5(1) συγκρίνεται με την επιτρεπόμενη δόμηση(παράρτημα Α.Ν4178), τότε υποχρεωτικά  το σωστό είναι το (α) (έχεις δίκιο). Μη Θεωρείς όμως ότι "ορθότερο είναι το (β)", γιατί πρόσθεσε την δόμηση και κάλυψη που επιβαρύνουν αθροιστικά και άλλες κατηγορίες, καθώς και τυχόν υπάρχοντα ισόγεια γκαράζ ,αποθήκες και ημιυπαίθριοι και θα δείς τότε τι γίνεται !!.
 Επίσης δείτε  πως η Εγκ.3/1.10.13"_Η εξαίρεση αφορά αποκλειστικά δικαιούχους αποζημίωσης για κατασκευές που προϋφίσταντο της έγκρισης της απαλλοτρίωσης."_  καταργεί  το αρθρ.2 παρ.2α του Ν.4178 "(_Απαγόρευση υπαγωγής)_  Σε εγκεκριμένο κοινόχρηστο χώρο της πόλης ή του οικισμού. Εξαιρούνται οι περιπτώσεις όπου δεν έχει συντελεστεί η αναγκαστική απαλλοτρίωση επί ακινήτων όπου υφίστανται εμπράγματα δικαιώματα πολιτών. 
Καλό κουράγιο.!!!

----------


## arxrts

Λάθος νομίζεις ότι τρώω τη σούπα που μας σερβίρει το υπεκα.

Ο νόμος είναι άδικος, τον έχουμε κάνει όμως εμείς ακόμα πιο άδικο με ερμηνείες που προσωπικά τις θεωρώ τεράστιες παρερμηνείες.

Υπάρχουν αυθαίρετα πολεοδομικά μεγέθη? ποιός είναι ο ορισμός τους??
Υπάρχουν αυθαίρετες κατασκευές και αυθαίρετα τμήματα κατασκευών.
Απο εκεί κρίνεις τι είναι αυθαίρετο.

Ανέκαθεν τα ποσοστά ήταν της μορφής (α-β)/β όχι (α-γ)/β και είναι αύξηση ή υπέρβαση αν αυτό το πράγμα είναι θετικό. Εφόσον το β είναι σήγουρα το επιτρεπόμενο της περιοχής (ή μήπως δεν είναι?) δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως προέκυψε όλο το θέμα.

Με αυτό τον τρόπο βγάζω δικαιότερα πρόστιμα, από το να βασίζομαι σε μια άδεια που έτυχε να υπάρχει και να κλείνω τα μάτια στους επιτρεπόμενους όρους δόμησης μιας περιοχής που είναι προστασία του περιβάλλοντος.

Μάλλον το είπαν οι ίδιοι φωστήρες του τεε και του υπεκα που διατυμπάνιζαν πριν κάποια χρόνια ότι θα πληρώνουμε φεμ επί της νόμιμης αμοιβής... λίγακι ακόμα ήθελαν να πουν ότι οι νόμιμες αμοιβές θα είναι και τεκμαρτές και θα φορολογούμαστε και με αυτές!!

Όταν δίνει παράδειγμα υπολογισμού σε εγκύκλιο του 4014 με υπέρβαση πλάγιας απόστασης (που σημαίνει πως έγινε σήγουρα κατ' έκταση και υπάρχει και νέα κάλυψη) και δεν βάζει συντελεστή υπέρβασης κάλυψης ας ρθουν να μου πουν γιατί δεν έβαλα εγώ την στιγμή που δεν υπερέβει την επιτρεπόμενη.

----------


## ISMINI_82

Καλησπερα 

Γραφω καποια συμπερασματα που εχω βγαλει με τα μεχρι τωρα δεδομενα και αν κανω καπου λαθος ας το επισημανει καποιος..........

1.Για να βρω σε ποια κατηγορια (4 ή 5 ) ανηκω συγκρινω  τις αυθαιρεσιες με τα πραγματοποιουμενα στοιχεια του διαγραμματος της αδειας.

2.Για να βρω τα ποσοστα υπερβασης απο τα οποια θα προκυψουν οι συντελεστες υπολογισμου  του προστιμου συγκρινω την αυθαιρεσια με τα τωρινα επιτρεπομενα

Εδω υπαρχει μεγαλο θεμα αν εχουν αλλαξει οι οροι Δομησης της περιοχης σε σχεση με αυτους που ισχυαν κατα το χρονο εκδοσης της αδειας μια και μπορει να υπαρχει ασυμφωνια αναμεσα στην κατηγορια και στο ποσοστο υπερβαση

3.Ομαδοποιω (αθροιζω τα εμβαδα) τις αυθαιρεσιες ανα περιπτωση υπερβασης (Δομησης κτλ) ανεξαρτητα ποσα φυλλα συμπληρωνω. 
Στην συνεχεια αφου κανω την ομαδοποιηση διερω τα αθροισματα που εχω βρει ανα περιπτωση υπερβασης με τα τωρινα επιτρεπομενα και ετσι βρισκω τα ποσοστα υπερβασης απο τα οποια θα προκυψουν οι συντελεστες του φυλλου καταγραφης

Στο παραδειγμα του Χαρη:

Έστω ότι έχουμε:
Επιτρεπόμενη δόμηση = 100τμ (τωρινος ορος δομησης)
Επιτρεπομενη καλυψη = 100τμ (τωρινος ορος δομησης)
1) Αυθαίρετος χώρος κύριας χρήσης στην πιλοτή εμβαδού 40τ.μ. (υπέρβαση μόνο δόμησης)
2) Αυθαίρετη επέκταση του παραπάνω χώρου κατά άλλα 30τ.μ. (υπέρβαση δόμησης και κάλυψης) 
3)Τιμη ζωνης εστω Α

Ομαδοποιουμε την υπερβαση δομησης
40 τμ +30 τμ=70 τμ......70/100=0.70....70% υπερβαση οσο αναφορα την δομηση...Συντελεστης=1.30

Οσο αναφορα την υπερβαση καλυψης :
30/100=0.30....30%....Συντελεστης=1.40

Συμπληρωνουμε δυο φυλλα καταγραφης:
Στο ενα βαζουμε τo αυθαιρετο της pilotis ....Προστιμο1 =…. Α x 40 x 1.3
Στο αλλο την αυθαιρετη επεκταση…………….. Προστιμο2 =…. Α x 30 x 1.3 x 1.4

Με την ομαδοποιηση που κανουμε ουσιαστικα βρισκουμε ενα κοινο συντελεστη για την εκαστοτε υπερβαση(πχ δομησης) και αυτον τον θετουμε σε ολα τα φυλλα καταγραφης που εχουμε με αποτελεσμα να οδηγουμαστε σε μεγαλυτερους συντελεστες του Φ.Κ και επομενως σε μεγαλυτερο προστιμο σε σχεση με την περιπτωση που σε καθε φυλλο καταγραφης οι συντελεστες υπολογιζονταν αυτονομα.

----------


## Xάρης

1 & 2 => ΟΚ.

3 => ? Βλ. προβληματισμούς μου. 
Μάλιστα, θα πρέπει να προσθέσουμε και τις υπερβάσεις αυθαιρεσιών που εντάσσονται στην Κατηγορία 3. Π.χ. αποθήκης κάτω των 15τ.μ. που είναι υπέρβαση κάλυψης και δόμησης. Υπάρχει και σχετική ερωτο-απάντηση από το ΤΕΕ-Πελοποννήσου.

Το ερώτημα όμως παραμένει, αν δεν γίνεται έλεγχος ανά φύλλο καταγραφής, γιατί το λογισμικό δεν έχει στα γενικά στοιχεία την εισαγωγή των συντελεστών υπερβάσεων δόμησης και κάλυψης και εμείς απλώς να δίνουμε σε κάθε φύλλο αν θα συνυπολογιστεί αυτός ο συντελεστής ή όχι.

----------


## ISMINI_82

Καλησπερα
Ειναι τελικα τοσο τρομερο να δωσουν δυο παραδειγματα να εχουμε εναν οδηγο?  :Θυμωμένος: 

Απο το ΤΕΕ πελ υπαρχει η Ερωτηση 8 του ΤΕΕ Πελ που ειναι σχετικη με το θεμα

Χαρη η αναφορα σου για την αποθηκη κατηγοριας 3 που προσμετραται στους συντελεστες υπερβασης φανταζομαι αφορα την ερωτηση 142 του ΤΕΕ Πελ.  

παραθετω και τις δυο ερωτησεις προς διευκολυνση ολων των συναδελφων

----------


## Xάρης

Αυτές ακριβώς τις ερωτο-απαντήσεις που επισυνάπτεις είχα υπόψη μου.
Να σημειώσω όμως ότι:
α) Οι ερωτο-απαντήσεις του ΤΕΕ και μάλιστα ενός περιφερειακού τμήματος δεν είναι θέσφατα.
Βεβαίως, από το τίποτα καλές και παραπάνω από ευπρόσδεκτες είναι οι όποιες διευκρινήσεις με τη μορφή ερωτο-απαντήσεων.
Το καλύτερο θα ήταν να λειτουργήσει αμέσως το σύστημα του ΥΠΕΚΑ όπου θα τίθενται ερωτήσεις και θα έχουμε τις πλέον επίσημες απαντήσεις.

β) Στην ερωτο-απάντηση 8 αναγράφεται: "Η λογική λέει ότι...".
Τα έχουμε πει, λάθος προσέγγιση. Η λογική δεν έχει σχέση με τον Ν.4178/13.
Σύμφωνα με τη λογική γιατί μια αποθήκη κάτω των 15τ.μ. και ύψους μικρότερου των 2,5μ. δύναται να θεωρείται μικροπαράβαση της κατηγορίας 3;
Αν είναι μικροπαράβαση και δεν μας ενοχλούν τα 15τ.μ. υπέρβασης της δόμησης και της κάλυψης, τότε δεν θα έπρεπε να τα μετρούμε ούτε για την κατάταξη στην κατηγορία 4 ή 5, ούτε για τον υπολογισμό των συντελεστών δόμησης και κάλυψης.

Συμφωνώ ότι 10 σύνθετα παραδείγματα θα έλυναν πολύ περισσότερες απορίες απ' ό,τι 10 εγκύκλιοι. Και είμαστε μόνο στη δεύτερη εγκύκλιο.

----------


## kostaras4

Διαβάζω, διαβάζω, διαβάζω, προσπαθώντας να καταλήξω...

Εν τέλει, για το *συντελεστή δόμησης*, αν κατάλαβα καλά, χρησιμοποιούμε το εξής:

*Συντελεστής* = τ.μ. αυθαιρεσίας / Α
*Α* = Σ.Δ. σημερινός * τ.μ. Οικοπέδου * Ποσοστό Δόμησης
όπου *Ποσοστό Δόμησης* = καθαρά τ.μ. της Ο.Ι σύμφωνα με άδεια / συνολικά καθαρά τ.μ. του κτιρίου σύμφωνα με άδεια.

Σωστά???

*Ερωτήσεις:*

Α) Ποιά εννοούμε *καθαρά τ.μ. μιας Ο.Ι.?* Τα τ.μ. που εμφανίζονται στην κάτοψη της άδειας? (θεωρώ πως ναι)
Β) Ποιά εννοούμε *συνολικά καθαρά τ.μ. ενός κτιρίου?* Τα συνολικά μείον τα κοινόχρηστα? Τους χώρους που δεν υπολογίζονταν στον ΣΔ δεν τους υπολογίζουμε? Πως θα βρούμε την έκταση των χώρων αυτών χωρίς Διάγραμμα Δόμησης - Κάλυψης που δεν υπήρχε σε παλιές άδειες?
Γ) Όσων αφορά τον συντελεστή, άλλες φορές, *όποτε συμφέρει* παίρνω είτε το ποσοστό δόμησης είτε το ποσοστό ιδιοκτησίας, ή πλέον θα τα υπολογίζουμε όλα με το ποσοστό δόμησης?
Δ) Αν έχω καταλάβει καλά, μετά και τις εγκυκλίους, ο *συντελεστής Δόμησης* βρίσκεται σε σχέση *με τα εγκεκριμένα* ενώ η *Kατηγορία* σε σχέση *με τα πραγματοποιούμενα* (δηλαδή τ.μ. αυθαιρεσίας/ποσοστό δόμησης)??

----------


## Xάρης

Α) Τα πραγματοποιούμενα σύμφωνα με την οικοδομική άδεια τ.μ. δόμησης που ανήκουν στην οριζόντια ιδιοκτησία.

Β) Τα πραγματοποιούμενα σύμφωνα με την οικοδομική άδεια τ.μ. δόμησης. (πραγματοποιούμενη δόμηση)

Γ) Ο νόμος λέει ότι "σε περίπτωση συγκυριότητας ακινήτου με το μέρος των επιτρεπομένων μεγεθών *που αναλογεί στο ποσοστό συνιδιοκτησίας* της οριζοντίου ή καθέτου ιδιοκτησίας εκάστου συγκυρίου."
Κατά τη γνώμη μου το "ποσοστό συνιδιοκτησίας" δεν μπορεί να προκύπτει από τα χιλιοστά συνιδιοκτησίας (έχω να αναφέρω αρκετά παραδείγματα όπου αυτό δεν είναι ορθό). Πρέπει να προκύπτει από τον λόγο:
(Πραγματοποιούμενη δόμηση ιδιοκτησίας σύμφωνα με την άδεια) / (Πραγματοποιούμηνη δόμηση κτηρίου - δηλαδή του συνόλου των οριζοντίων ιδιοκτησίων)

 Δ) Σωστά.

Στο βασικό δε ερώτημα που τέθηκε στην αρχή του θέματος ιδού τι λένε οι Υ.ΔΟΜ. Κεντρικής Μακεδονίας σε σχετικό ερώτημα:
Το ποσοστό υπέρβασης δόμησης και κάλυψης που ζητείται σε κάθε φύλλο καταγραφής, αφορά στη συγκεκριμένη παράβαση του φύλλου καταγραφής ή συνολικά σε όλες τις παραβάσεις; 
Π.χ. έχω 200τ.μ. συνολικά αυθαίρετα που είναι >50% της επιτρεπόμενης, αλλά τα 100τ.μ. στο 1ο φύλλο καταγραφής είναι <50% της επιτρεπόμενης.

Τόσο από το νόμο, όσο και από τις σχετικές Εγκυκλίους *δεν προκύπτει με σαφήνεια η απάντηση στο συγκεκριμένο ερώτημα*. 
Επίσης σε επανειλημμένες σχετικές ερωτήσεις, *δεν έχει δοθεί επίσημη γραπτή απάντηση για το θέμα*.

Όσο λοιπόν δεν προκύπτει με σαφήνεια η απάντηση και όσο δεν δίνεται επίσημη γραπτή απάντηση μέσω π.χ. μιας εγκυκλίου, θεωρώ ότι μπορούμε να κάνουμε τη σύγκριση ανά φύλλο καταγραφής, που είναι πολύ ευνοϊκότερη για τον ιδιοκτήτη.

----------


## Xάρης

Πραγματική περίπτωση οικοδομής αποτελούμενη από υπόγειο, 1 ισόγειο κατάστημα, 3 ορόφους με 2 διαμερίσματα σε κάθε στάθμη και 4ο όροφο με 1 διαμέρισμα.
Επιτρεπόμενη δόμηση κτηρίου βάσει οικοδομικής άδειας = *441,31* τ.μ.
Επιτρεπόμενη δόμηση κτηρίου βάσει οικοδομικής άδειας = *436,94* τ.μ.

*1η λύση:* Κατανομή βάσει χιλιοστών συμβολαίου
Το υπόγειο έχει χιλιοστά (10%) άρα έχει και περιθώριο δόμησης;
Ο αέρας έχει κι αυτός χιλιοστά (10%) άρα έχει και ποσοστό επί της δόμησης;
Το άθροισμα των ποσοστών δόμησης των πραγματοποιηθέντων αυτοτελών ιδιοκτησιών δεν ισούται με την πραγματοποιούμενη δόμηση στην οικοδομική άδεια.
Σύμφωνα με τη λύση αυτή το ισόγειο κατάστημα έχει *30%* ποσοστό επί της δόμησης.

*2η λύση:* Κατανομή βάσει των μεικτών εμβαδών των οριζοντίων ιδιοκτησιών. 
Το άθροισμα των μεικτών εμβαδών (489,48 τ.μ.) είναι μεγαλύτερο της πραγματοποιούμενης δόμησης (436,94 τ.μ.). Χρησιμοποιούνται όμως για την κατανομή μεταξύ τους της πραγματοποιούμενης δόμησης.
Έτσι έχουμε ποσοστό μιας ιδιοκτησίας επί της πραγματοποιούμενης δόμησης π.χ. για το κατάστημα του ισογείου *19,37%*.

*Στάθμη*
*Χιλιοστά*
*Μεικτό Εμβαδόν (τ.μ.)*
*Ποσοστά
Οριζόντιας 
Ιδιοκτησίας*

*Ιδιοκτησία*
Α
Β
*Σύνολο*
Α
Β
*Σύνολο*


αέρας
10,00%

10,00%


0,00
0,00%

4ος
4,91%

4,91%
38,64

38,64
7,89%

3ος
5,49%
9,54%
15,03%
43,33
75,35
118,68
24,25%

2ος
5,49%
9,54%
15,03%
43,33
75,35
118,68
24,25%

1ος
5,49%
9,54%
15,03%
43,33
75,35
118,68
24,25%

Ισόγειο
30,00%

30,00%
94,80

94,80
19,37%

Υπόγειο
10,00%

10,00%


0,00
0,00%

*ΣΥΝΟΛΑ*


100,00%


489,48
100,00%



Συνεπώς, το κατάστημα έχει επιτρεπόμενη δόμηση που του αναλογεί:
1η λύση: 441,31 * 30,00% = 132,39 τ.μ
2η λύση: 441,31 * 19,37% = 85,47 τ.μ.
Το πραγματικό εμβαδόν του καταστήματος βάσει αδείας που προσμετράται στη δόμηση είναι: 84,41 τ.μ.

Με την 1η λύση, θα μπορούσα να έχω αυθαίρετο πατάρι εμβαδού 45 τ.μ. χωρίς να έχω υπέρβαση δόμησης!
Δεν συμφωνείται ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά αν κάνω τους υπολογισμούς μου με τα χιλιοστά που αναγράφονται στο συμβόλαιο και τα οποία ορθά ο μηχανικός τα κατένειμε βάση αξίας ιδιοκτησίας και όχι εμβαδού;

----------


## kostaras4

Κατ' αρχήν Χάρη πολύ σωστά δίνεις ένα παράδειγμα γιατί έτσι είναι πιο κατανοητά τα πράγματα.
Λοιπόν:

1) Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί το άθροισμα των μικτών σου βγαίνει μεγαλύτερο από τα πραγματοποιούμενα. Υπολογίζεις κάτι που δεν καταλαβαίνω? Δεν μπορώ να το βρω...

2) Το 84,41 τ.μ. που αναφέρεις για εμβαδό καταστήματος δεν εμπεριέχει κοινόχρηστα σε αντίθεση με την  "επιτρεπόμενη δόμηση που του αναλογεί"...

3) *Δεν συμφωνώ* ότι δεν να έχεις υπέρβαση δόμησης! Έχεις αυθαιρεσία σε σχέση με την Ο.Α.!!! Επομένως έχεις και Υπέρβαση Δόμησης άρα και κάποιο ποσοστό - συντελεστή...

4) Στο Υπόγειο από ότι βλέπω στο πινακάκι δεν έχεις κάποια τ.μ. αλλά δίνεις κάποιο ποσοστό. Αυτό γιατί γίνεται? Δεν κατασκευάστηκε ποτέ ή θεωρείς ότι επειδή δεν μετράει στην δόμηση δεν το περιλαμβάνεις στα τετραγωνικά?? Και αν υπάρχει χώρος στο υπόγειο που από αποθήκη έγινε κατοικία (συχνό φαινόμενο) με μόλις 2% ποσοστό εκεί τι κάνουμε??

----------


## Xάρης

1) Μην τη ψάχνεις, έτσι γράφει το συμβόλαιο. Στα σχέδια της αδείας δεν έχουν μετρηθεί τα εμβαδά των αυτοτελών ιδιοκτησιών. Αυτή η υπέρβαση μας δημιουργεί προβλήματα και παράδοξα!

2) Στο κατάστημα δεν αναφέρονται καθαρά και μεικτά μέτρα. Αναφέρονται απλώς μέτρα. Προφανώς δεν του έχει δοθεί τμήμα των κοινοχρήστων οπότε καθαρά=μεικτά.

3) Αυθαιρεσία έχω. Υπέρβαση δόμησης δεν έχω. Άλλο το ένα κι άλλο το άλλο. Άρα συντελεστής Υ.Δ.=1,00.

4) Το υπόγειο είναι αυτοτελής ιδιοκτησία, με χιλιοστά κατά το συμβόλαιο και μάλιστα αρκετά κατά τη γνώμη μου αν και δεν έχει σημασία. 
Το υπόγειο όμως δεν έχει μέτρα που προσμετρώνται στη δόμηση. Επομένως γιατί να δικαιούται δόμηση από την επιτρεπόμενη; Αν έβαζα στο υπόγειο αντιστοιχούντα μέτρα δόμησης, θα έπρεπε να βάλω και στον αέρα κατά την ίδια λογική, επειδή και ο αέρας δεν έχει προσμετρηθεί στη δόμηση κατά την έκδοση της αδείας και έχει κι αυτός χιλιοστά.
Αν το υπόγειο είχε αλλάξει χρήση θα του έδινα τον μέγιστο συντελεστή υπέρβασης δόμησης. Άδικο για τον ιδιοκτήτη του υπογείου, δίκαιο για τους υπόλοιπους.

Εσύ Κώστα πώς θα το αντιμετώπιζες; Εννοώ την κατανομή της επιτρεπόμενης δόμησης.

----------


## NIKOS_M

Καταθέτω την άποψή μου επί του θέματος, όσο πιο τεκμηριωμένα μπορώ.

  Το ποσοστό συνιδιοκτησίας της οριζοντίου ή καθέτου ιδιοκτησίας, αναφέρεται στο εμβαδό του οικοπέδου και όχι στα ποσοστά δόμησης των αυτοτελών ιδιοκτησιών. Αντιγράφω από συγκεκριμένη συμβολαιογραφική πράξη σύστασης οριζοντίων ιδιοκτησιών:




> _...Το με στοιχεία ΓΙΩΤΑ ΣΙΓΜΑ ΕΝΑ (ΙΣ1) κατάστημα του ισογείου ορόφου αποτελείται από …. έχει επιφάνεια εκατόν είκοσι δύο και 0,75 (122,75) τετραγωνικά μέτρα, ύψος 3,15 μέτρα, όγκο 386,66 κυβικά μέτρα ποσοστό συνιδιοκτησίας στο οικόπεδο διακόσια τρία και 0,78 (203,78/1000) αδιαίρετα, που αναλογεί σε 65,91 τετραγωνικά μέτρα του οικοπέδου…_


Αποτελεί δε απαραίτητο στοιχείο για να μπορέσει να γίνει οποιαδήποτε πώληση/μεταβίβαση,  είτε πρόκειται για αποθήκη, είτε για κλειστή θέση στάθμευσης είτε, προφανώς, διαμερίσματος/καταστήματος.
Πρέπει επίσης ο χώρος που του αντιστοιχεί να είναι κλειστός. Υπενθυμίζω την εποχή που δίναμε χιλιοστά και σε ανοιχτές θέσεις στάθμευσης σε πιλοτές, μέχρι που βγήκε μία απόφαση του ΣΤΕ (αν δεν κάνω λάθος) που έλεγε ότι οι ανοιχτές θέσεις στάθμευσης της πιλοτής δεν παίρνουν χιλιοστά. Έτσι, σήμερα, για τις ανοιχτές θέσεις δεν δίνουμε χιλιοστά, αλλά αποκλειστική χρήση, που δεν αντιστοιχεί σε επιφάνεια του οικοπέδου.

Με επιλογή του εκάστοτε εργολάβου ή ιδιοκτήτη, σε υπόγειες αποθήκες (παρότι δεν επιβαρύνουν τον επιμετρούμενο συντελεστή δόμησης) και σε κλειστές θέσεις στάθμευσης, δίνουμε ένα μικρό σχετικά ποσοστό χιλιοστών για να μπορέσει απλά και μόνο να γίνει η μεταβίβασή της.
Με άλλα λόγια, δεν μπορείς να μεταβιβάσεις κάτι που δεν του αντιστοιχούν κάποια μέτρα γης.  Τελικά, έχουμε έναν πίνακα αναλογισμού πάνω στο οποίο βασίζεται και συντάσσεται μία συμβολαιογραφική πράξη οριζοντίων συνιδιοκτησιών, με _«αλλοιωμένα»_ ποσοστά επί του οικοπέδου, καθότι αυτά δεν αντιστοιχούν επακριβώς στις επιφάνειες που προσμετρούν στον συντελεστή δόμησης.

Ωστόσο, τα αναφερόμενα ποσοστά συνιδιοκτησίας της συμβολαιογραφικής πράξης, είτε αλλοιωμένα είτε όχι, είναι αυτά που αποδέχονται και αναγνωρίζουν νομικά οι συνιδιοκτήτες όταν υπογράφουν τη σύσταση και κατά την άποψή μου, βάση αυτών θα πρέπει να γίνει ο οποιοσδήποτε υπολογισμός για το ποσοστό της υπέρβασης.

----------


## Xάρης

1. O N.4178/13 δεν είναι ξεκάθαρος για τον τρόπο που γίνεται ο υπολογισμός του ποσοστού συνιδιοκτησίας, διότι δεν γίνεται αναφορά στα χιλιοστά που αναφέρονται στο συμβόλαιο.

2. Στο παράδειγμα που ανέφερα παραπάνω, έχει και ο αέρας 100 χιλιοστά. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι η επιτρεπόμενη δόμηση που αντιστοιχεί στο σύνολο των οριζοντίων ιδιοκτησιών είναι το 90% και όχι το 100%. Αυτό δεν δημιουργεί παράδοξο και "αδικία" εις βάρος όσων έχουν πραγματικές, υλοποιημένες ιδιοκτησίες; 

3. Στο υπόγειο δόθηκαν χιλιοστά διότι όπως είπες ήταν προαπαιτούμενο της νομοθεσίας εφόσον το υπόγειο θα ήταν αυτοτελής ιδιοκτησία και όχι παρακολούθημα ενός διαμερίσματος.
α) Τα χιλιοστά είναι πολλά (10%) και αντιστοιχούν στα 2/3 των χιλιοστών ενός ορόφου.
β) Το υπόγειο δεν έχει προσμετρηθεί καθόλου στη δόμηση. Άρα πάλι δημιουργείται "αδικία" εις βάρος όσων έχουν πραγματικές, υλοποιημένες ιδιοκτησίες.

4. Στο παράδειγμά μου όπου έχουμε τρεις τυπικούς ορόφους (1ο, 2ο & 3ο) δεν έχουμε μεταβολή των χιλιοστών από όροφο σε όροφο. Το ορθό θα ήταν να έχουμε, (βλ. άλλα συμβόλαια), διότι η κατανομή των χιλιοστών δεν έχει να κάνει με το εμβαδόν αλλά με την αξία μιας ιδιοκτησίας. Θα συμφωνήσουν όλοι νομίζω ότι ο 3ος έχει μεγαλύτερη αξία από ίδιο σε εμβαδόν διαμέρισμα του 2ου κι αυτό από το αντίστοιχο του 1ου.
Αν λοιπόν είχαμε μεταβολή στα χιλιοστά με τον όροφο, πάλι θα δημιουργούνταν "αδικία" ως προς τους ιδιοκτήτες των διαμερισμάτων των χαμηλότερων ορόφων.

----------


## NIKOS_M

1. Όντως, ο 4178 δεν είναι ξεκάθαρος, διότι δεν γίνεται αναφορά στα χιλιοστά που αναφέρονται στο συμβόλαιο, αλλά η μόνη αναφορά που υπάρχει σε "*ποσοστό συνιδιοκτησίας* της οριζοντίου ή καθέτου ιδιοκτησίας" είναι στους πίνακες αναλογισμού και κατ' επέκταση στις συμβολαιογραφικές πράξεις σύστασης οριζοντίων ιδιοκτησιών. Δεν γνωρίζω κάποιο άλλο έγγραφο ή διαδικασία που να χρησιμοποιεί τον όρο. Λογικά λοιπόν συμπεραίνω ότι ο 4178 αναφέρεται σε αυτό.

2. Ο αέρας με τα 100 χιλιοστά, έχει να κάνει με την μελλοντική δόμηση (δικαίωμα υψούν, δεν το λένε οι συμβολαιογράφοι; ) όταν δεν έχει εξαντλήθεί η δόμηση του οικοπέδου. Με την ανέγερση στο μέλλον της νέας οριζόντιας ιδιοκτησίας, αυτή παίρνει τα 100 χιλιοστά και η τελικώς πραγματοιποιούμενη δόμηση που θα αντιστοιχεί στο σύνολο των οριζοντίων ιδιοκτησιών θα είναι 100%. Ειδάλως, αν ο αέρας δεν δέσμευε χιλιοστά, που θα βρισκόντουσαν για να αποδοθούν στη νέα ιδιοκτησία; Θα έπρεπε να γίνει επανακαθορισμός των χιλιοστών σε όλες της οριζόντιες ιδιοκτησίες και τροποποίηση της πράξης.

3.α) Πράγματι, στο παράδειγμά σου, τα χιλιοστά που δόθηκαν στο υπόγειο είναι πολλά (συνήθως δίνουμε 1 με 2 χιλιοστά), αλλά με αυτά τα χιλιοστά συντάχθηκε η πράξη και αυτά τα χιλιοστά τα απεδέχθησαν όλοι οι κύριοι των ιδιοκτησιών, οπότε δικαίως ή αδίκως, αυτά ισχύουν.

β) Οι υπόγειες αποθήκες, μπορεί να μην προσμετρούν στη δόμηση, αλλά είναι πραγματική υλοποιημένη ιδιοκτησία και σαν τέτοια δικαιούται χιλιοστά επί του οικοπέδου. Το ίδιο δεν συνέβαινε και με τις κλειστές θέσεις στάθμευσης του ισογείου όταν δεν προσμετρούσαν στη δόμηση;

4. Το δίκαιο θα ήταν να υπήρχε μεταβολή των χιλιοστών με τον όροφο, διότι όπως γράφεις, αυτά έχουν να κάνουν με την αξία της κάθε ιδιοκτησίας. Δεν υπάρχει αδικία ως προς του άλλους ιδιοκτήτες, διότι ο ιδιοκτήτης των 100τμ. του 3ου ορόφου για παράδειγμα, πλήρωσε για την ιδιοκτησία του περισσότερα από τον ιδιοκτήτη των 100τμ. του 1ου ορόφου, οπότε δικαίως του αντιστοιχίζονται και περισσότερα χιλιοστά. Τούτο όμως θα σήμαινε ότι ο συντάκτης μηχανικός του πίνακα αναλογισμού, θα έπρεπε κάθε φορά να τρέχει σε εφορίες για να ζητά τις αντικειμενικές αξίες ανά περιοχή και όροφο, κάτι που δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο είναι εφικτό. Ένας τρόπος αντιμετώπισης αυτού, είναι να δίνεται ένας συντελεστής βαρύτητας σε κάθε όροφο (1 για το ισόγειο, 1.05 για τον 1ο όροφο, 1.10 για τον 2ο κ.ο.κ.) ώστε να προκύπτουν και διαφορετικά ποσοστά συνιδιοκτησίας σε ίσου εμβαδού, αλλά σε διαφορετικούς ορόφους διαμερίσματα.

----------


## Xάρης

Ο αέρας μπορεί να αναφέρεται στα συμβόλαια, αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι υπάρχει περίσσεια δόμησης είτε με τους τότε είτε με τους σημερινούς όρους δόμησης.

----------


## NIKOS_M

Ναιι, δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα ότι υπάρχει περίσσεια δόμησης, και κατά τη γνώμη μου κακώς. Προσωπικά, όταν συντάσσω πίνακα αναλογισμού, μόνο όταν έχω υπόλοιπο δόμησης δίνω χιλιοστά στον αέρα, που τον αναφέρω σαν μελλοντική δόμηση και όχι αέρα, ανάλογα με την υπολειπούμενη δόμηση.

----------


## Xάρης

Δυστυχώς όμως φίλε Νίκο δεν είναι όλοι σαν και σένα και βλέπουμε καταστάσεις σαν αυτή του παραδείγματος που όχι μόνο έχουν δοθεί πολλά χιλιοστά στο υπόγειο, πολλά στο κατάστημα, στον αέρα χωρίς περίσσεια δόμησης αλλά και το άθροισμα των εμβαδών των ιδιοκτησιών της ανωδομής είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερο από την πραγματοποιούμενη δόμηση!
Λογικό να είναι κατάτι μεγαλύτερο αλλά όχι τόσο.

----------


## Xάρης

Απορία πάνω στο παράδειγμα που παρέθεσα παραπάνω:

Αν στον τελευταίο όροφο όπου έχουμε ένα διαμέρισμα, έχουμε υπέρβαση δόμησης λόγω προσθήκης κατ' επέκταση (το διαμέρισμα είναι σε εσοχή), θα υπολογίζατε και τα χιλιοστά του "αέρα" στα συνολικά χιλιοστά του διαμερίσματος εφόσον ο ιδιοκτήτης είναι ο ίδιος και εφόσον πούμε ότι υπολογίζουμε την αναλογισθείσα επιτρεπόμενη δόμηση με τα χιλιοστά του συμβολαίου όπως προτείνει ο Νίκος;

----------


## NIKOS_M

Ο τελευταίος όροφος, αποτελείται από ένα διαμέρισμα με ποσοστό συνιδιοκτησίας στο οικόπεδο 4,91%, σύμφωνα με την περιγραφή του συμβολαίου.
Το ότι ο ιδιοκτήτης, που κατά την πράξη σύστασης οριζοντίων ιδιοκτησιών, έχει και τον αέρα, δεν αλλάζει την πραγματική κατάσταση, που είναι ότι έγινε προσθήκη κατ' επέκταση σε *υφιστάμενη* οριζόντια ιδιοκτησία με *συγκεκριμένο* ποσοστό επί του οικοπέδου. Τα χιλιοστά της σύστασης των οριζοντίων ιδιοκτησιών, αντιστοιχούν σε *οριζόντιες ιδιοκτησίες* και όχι σε ιδιοκτήτες (πρόσωπα). Το συγκεκριμένο διαμέρισμα, είχε και έχει 4,91% και μόνο?
Επομένως, θεωρώ πως δεν πρέπει να αθροίσουμε και τα χιλιοστά του αέρα.

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

Σωστό, τα χιλιοστά αφορούν ιδιοκτησία!
Αν όμως τα χιλιοστά του "αέρα" δεν τα βάλουμε κάπου, θα έχουμε επιτρεπόμενη δόμηση που κατανέμεται στις ιδιοκτησίες για τις ανάγκες του Ν.4178/13 μικρότερη της συνολικής επιτρεπόμενης δόμησης.
Του υπογείου θα μπορούσαμε να μην τα θεωρήσουμε "χαμένα" απ' τη στιγμή που στο υπόγειο μπορούμε να έχουμε υπέρβαση δόμησης λόγω π.χ. αλλαγής χρήσης.

Αν η κατασκευή στο δώμα ήταν ανεξάρτητη αυτοτελής ιδιοκτησία θα άλλαζε κάτι για σένα Νίκο; Θα της αντιστοιχούσες τα 10 χιλιοστά του "αέρα";

----------


## NIKOS_M

Αν η κατασκευή στο δώμα ήταν ανεξάρτητη αυτοτελής ιδιοκτησία, θα της αντιστοιχούσα τα χιλιοστά του αέρα, καθώς θα επρόκειτο για την υλοποίηση της προβλεπόμενης από την σύσταση μελλοντικής δόμησης. Με την προϋπόθεση, φυσικά, ότι η νέα οριζόντια ιδιοκτησία ανήκει στον έχοντα τα χιλιοστά του αέρα.

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

Γιατί θα πρεπει να είναι αυτοτελής ιδιοκτησία η προσθήκη στο δώμα για να της αποδοθούν τα χιλιοστά του "αέρα";
Αν υπήρχε περίσσια δόμησης και υλοποιούσαμε μια προσθήκη και' ύψος θα έπρεπε να κατασκευάσουμε αυτοτελή ιδιοκτησία;

----------


## NIKOS_M

Σε περίπτωση προσθήκης, θα πρέπει να γίνει και τροποποίηση της σύστασης, με ενσωμάτωση στην υφιστάμενη οριζόντια ιδιοκτησία των χιλιοστών του αέρα (ή μέρος αυτών, κάτι που μπορεί να γίνει μονομερώς, εφόσον δεν επηρεάζονται τα χιλιοστά των άλλων ιδιοκτησιών). Αν προηθηθεί λοιπόν η τροποποίηση της σύστασης, θα συμφωνήσω στην απόδοση στο διαμέρισμα του 4ου ορόφου του 14,91% (4,91%+10,00%). Ειδάλως, δεν μπορώ να αγνοήσω το γεγονός ότι στην ιδιοκτησία αντιστοιχεί μόνο το 4,91%

----------


## Xάρης

Αν πρέπει να γίνει τροποποίηση της σύστασης οριζοντίων ιδιοκτησιών σε περίπτωση προσθήκης *αυθαίρετης* αυτοτελούς ή μη ιδιοκτησίας, τότε θα έπρεπε να γίνει τροποποίηση σε κάθε περίπτωση που έχουμε αυθαίρετη προσθήκη χώρων που προσμετρώνται στη δόμηση ακόμα και σε νόμιμες υπάρχουσες αυτοτελείς ιδιοκτησίες.

----------


## NIKOS_M

Όχι σε κάθε περίπτωση, μόνο όταν έχουν αποδοθεί χιλιοστά σε μελλοντική δόμηση και ο κύριος των χιλιοστών της μελλοντικής δόμησης, είναι ταυτόχρονα και κύριος της ιδιοκτησίας στην οποία έγινε η αυθαίρετη προσθήκη, ούτως ώστε να μπορεί να υπολογιστεί ευνοϊκότερος συντελεστής υπέρβασης.

Εάν, ο κύριος των χιλιοστών της μελλοντικής δόμησης (αέρας)  προβεί σε νέα αυτοτελή  ιδιοκτησία, δεν χρειάζεται καμιά τροποποίηση, καθώς αυτή θα πάρει τα χιλιοστά του αέρα και θα υπολογίσουμε τον συντελεστή υπέρβασης βάση αυτών των χιλιοστών.

  Γενικά, το πρέπον  είναι να υπάρχει συμφωνία χιλιοστών (ποσοστών συνιδιοκτησίας) και συντελεστή δόμησης. Συχνά αυτό δεν συμβαίνει, όπως αναφέρεις στο #43. Για αυτές τις περιπτώσεις, παραθέτω την εγκ.4 παρ.33.γ.:




> Σκοπός της διάταξης είναι η κατανομή του προστίμου αναλόγως της επιτρεπόμενης δόμησης κάθε αυτοτελούς ιδιοκτησίας. Σε περιπτώσεις όπου από το σχετικό πίνακα κατανομής ποσοστών συνιδιοκτησίας σύμφωνα με τον οποίο καταρτίστηκε η *πράξη σύστασης*(1) προκύπτει ότι το ποσοστό συνιδιοκτησίας *είναι διαφορετικό* από το συντελεστή δόμησης   που   αντιστοιχεί   σε   κάθε   αυτοτελή   ιδιοκτησία,   *για   τον   υπολογισμό   των συντελεστών λαμβάνεται υπόψη το ποσοστό δόμησης που αντιστοιχεί σε κάθε αυτοτελή ιδιοκτησία*.(2) Αν αναφέρονται στον πίνακα κατανομής μεικτά και καθαρά τετραγωνικά μέτρα που αντιστοιχούν σε κάθε αυτοτελή ιδιοκτησία, τότε, για τον υπολογισμό των συντελεστών λαμβάνονται υπόψη τα καθαρά τετραγωνικά σύμφωνα µε τον πίνακα κατανομής.


 (1)    Άρα μιλάμε σαφώς για τα χιλιοστά του συμβολαίου της πράξης σύστασης. Το σημειώνω αυτό, γιατί υπήρξε εύλογος προβληματισμός για τον τρόπο που γίνεται ο υπολογισμός του ποσοστού συνιδιοκτησίας.

(2)    Έρχεται λοιπόν η εγκύκλιος να σε επιβεβαιώσει Χάρη, στην περίπτωση ασυμφωνίας του ποσοστού συνιδιοκτησίας με τον συντελεστή δόμησης που της αντιστοιχεί:



> ...Κατά τη γνώμη μου το "ποσοστό συνιδιοκτησίας" δεν μπορεί να προκύπτει  από τα χιλιοστά συνιδιοκτησίας (έχω να αναφέρω αρκετά παραδείγματα όπου  αυτό δεν είναι ορθό). Πρέπει να προκύπτει από τον λόγο:
> (Πραγματοποιούμενη δόμηση ιδιοκτησίας σύμφωνα με την άδεια) /  (Πραγματοποιούμενη δόμηση κτηρίου - δηλαδή του συνόλου των οριζοντίων  ιδιοκτησίων)

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

Κατ' αρχάς σε ευχαριστώ Νίκο για την υπενθύμιση της εγκυκλίου 4 και της σχετικής παραγράφου.

Σύμφωνα λοιπόν με την εγκύκλιο 4:
α) *Υπόγειο*, αυτοτελής ιδιοκτησία, ακόμα και να έχει χιλιοστά, δεν έχει αντιστοιχούσα επιτρεπόμενη δόμηση, άρα συντελεστής δόμησης = 1,90 (μέγιστος).

β) Τα *κοινόχρηστα* μέρη της οικοδομής που δεν έχουν χιλιοστά και δεν αναφέρονται με κάποιο καθαρό εμβαδόν θα έχουν πάντα συντελεστή δόμησης = 1,90 (μέγιστος)

γ) Όταν έχουμε *προσθήκη στο δώμα* από τον ιδιοκτήτη του *"αέρα"*, επειδή δεν υπάρχει καθαρό εμβαδόν, έστω και αν υπάρχουν χιλιοστά, θα έχουμε πάντα συντελεστή δόμησης = 1,90 (μέγιστος)

δ) Είτε χιλιοστά και καθαρά εμβαδά ταυτίζονται είτε όχι χρησιμοποιούμε πάντα τα *καθαρά εμβαδά*, όταν υπάρχουν, και τα *μεικτά εμβαδά όταν δεν αναφέρονται τα καθαρά*, για να βρούμε την επιτρεπόμενη δόμηση της οριζόντιας ιδιοκτησίας.

----------


## NIKOS_M

α) Από τη στιγμή που η υπόγεια αυτοτελής ιδιοκτησία έχει χιλιοστά επί του οικοπέδου, της αναλογούν αντίστοιχα  τμ. οικοπέδου. Αυτό το τμήμα του οικοπέδου, με την αντιστοιχούσα δόμηση, *της ανήκουν*. Σε περίπτωση δηλαδή, κατεδάφισης του κτιρίου και ανέγερσης νέου, δικαιωματικά θα δεσμεύσει την δόμηση που της αντιστοιχεί. Άρα έχει αντιστοιχούσα επιτρεπόμενη δόμηση.

  β) Τα κοινόχρηστα, συμφωνώ, δεν έχουν χιλιοστά. Η επιφάνειά τους επιμερίζεται στις οριζόντιες ιδιοκτησίες. Αλλά, όποια αυθαιρεσία γίνει σε βάρος των κοινοχρήστων, θα την επωμίζεται μία από τις οριζόντιες ιδιοκτησίες που την καρπώθηκαν. Ο συντελεστής, θα βγαίνει από την οριζόντια ιδιοκτησία και όχι από τα κοινόχρηστα που δεν έχουν χιλιοστά.  

γ) Όταν έχουμε προσθήκη στο δώμα από τον ιδιοκτήτη του "αέρα", έχουμε χρήση της δεσμευμένης δόμησης που του αντιστοιχεί από τα χιλιοστά του οικοπέδου (χιλιοστά οικοπέδου * εμβαδόν οικοπέδου = αντιστοιχούσα μελλοντική δόμηση).  

δ) Συμφωνώ. Εξάλλου, αν ταυτίζονται, δεν έχει διαφορά. Αν δεν ταυτίζονται, βάση της εγκυκλίου, θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε τα καθαρά, όταν υπάρχουν, ή τα μικτά  εμβαδά.

----------


## Xάρης

α) Το υπόγειο ναι μεν έχει χιλιοστά αλλά δεν έχει καθαρό εμβαδόν που να προσμετράται στη δόμηση.

β) Σωστά, αναφέρθηκα στις περιπτώσεις όπου υπάρχουν αυθαιρεσίες σε κοινόχρηστους χώρους που παραμένουν κοινόχρηστοι. Αν προσαρτηθούν σε μια ιδιοκτησία τότε φυσικά αναφερόμαστε στην επιτρεπόμενη δόμηση της ιδιοκτησίας.

γ) Ο "αέρας" κι αυτός έχει χιλιοστά όπως το υπόγειο αλλά δεν έχει καθόλου εμβαδόν, ούτε μεικτό ούτε καθαρό που να αναφέρεται στο συμβόλαιο. 
Βεβαίως αν υπάρχει περίσσεια δόμησης μπορεί να την εκμεταλλευτεί ή αν κατεδαφιστεί το κτήριο του αντιστοιχούν μέτρα δόμησης, αλλά αυτά δεν αφορούν τον τρόπο υπολογισμού του προστίμου του Ν.4178/13.

----------


## melanie

Υπάρχει κάπου διευκρίνιση ως προς το αν θα πρέπει τους συντελεστές υπέρβασης να τους υπολογίζουμε *βάσει ΦΥΛΛΟΥ ΚΑΤΑΓΡΑΦΗΣ ή βάσει ΤΟΥ ΣΥΝΟΛΟΥ ΤΩΝ ΑΥΘΑΙΡΕΣΙΩΝ?*

Για παράδειγμα, έστω ότι έχω 50τ.μ. επιτρεπόμενο νόμιμο και 50τ.μ. αυθαίρετο, Από τα οποία τα 22 έχουν και υπέρβαση κάλυψης, κι΄ετσι τα δηλώνω σε δύο ξεχωριστά φύλλα καταγραφής. Τον ΣΥΝΤΕΛΕΣΤΗ ΥΠΕΡΒΑΣΗΣ τον υπολογίζω βάσει 1)  του Φ.Κ. 22/50*100= 44% και 28/50*100= 56%   

  ή    

2)  22+28=50  άρα 50%

----------


## Analogws

Από την εγκύκλιο 4 διαβάζουμε το εξής:_ Για τον υπολογισμό του ποσοστού των υπερβάσεων των αυθαιρεσιών συνυπολογίζονται όλοι οι αυθαίρετοι κλειστοί χώροι κύριας χρήσης που προσαυξάνουν το συντελεστή δόμησης
του ακινήτου._

Επομένως η λογική είναι ότι για τον υπολογισμό των αυξητικών συντελεστών τουλάχιστον όσο αφορά την υπέρβαση δόμησης αθροίζουμε . Επίσης θα πρέπει να προσέξεις σε περίπτωση σύστασης κ την κατανομή του προστίμου αναλόγως της επιτρεπόμενης δόμησης κάθε αυτοτελούς ιδιοκτησίας.

----------


## Xάρης

Αυτό που γράφει η Εγκύκλιος 4/2013 αναφέρεται στην εύρεση της Κατηγορίας 4 ή 5 του άρθρου 9 και στον υπολογισμό του προστίμου.

Διαβάστε και την απάντηση του ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ και ΥΔΟΜ/ΚΜ στην ανάρτηση #43.

----------


## sundance

αν εχω υπολοιπο καλυψης, και η αυθαιρετη κατασκευη δεν το ξεπερνα, τοτε θετω υπερβαση καλυψης ή οχι?

----------


## NIKOS_M

Κατά την αυτοψία, συγκρίνουμε-ελέγχουμε τα υλοποιηθέντα με τα εγκεκριμένα. Στην περίπτωσή σου, έχεις αύξηση της εγκεκριμένης από την άδεια κάλυψης, άρα σαφώς δίνεις υπέρβαση κάλυψης. Από τη στιγμή όμως που έχεις υπόλοιπο κάλυψης και εφόσον δεν προκύπτει από αυτή την υπέρβαση κάτι άλλο απαγορευτικό για έκδοση άδειας (πχ. υπέρβαση δόμησης ή πλαγίων αποστάσεων κλπ.) δηλώνεις και "Προς έκδοση αδείας", οπότε πληρώνεις μόνο το παράβολο και το ανταποδοτικό τέλος υπέρ ΤΕΕ και βγάζεις την άδεια χωρίς άλλο πρόστιμο.

----------

sundance

----------


## Xάρης

Βέβαια, η έκδοση άδειας ενδεχομένως να είναι πιο ακριβή από το να πληρώσεις το πρόστιμο.
Εξαρτάται τι θέλει ο ιδιοκτήτης. Νομιμοποίηση (για πάντα) ή τακτοποίηση (για 30 χρόνια).
Εξαρτάται και από την κατηγορία της αυθαιρεσίας, 4 ή 5.

----------


## sundance

με ενδιαφερει μονο η τακτοποιηση, οποτε το ερωτημα παραμεινει.

αν εχω υπολοιπο καλυψης, και η αυθαιρετη κατασκευη δεν το ξεπερνα, τοτε θετω υπερβαση καλυψης ή οχι?

----------


## Xάρης

Μην μπερδεύεις τη δήλωση των αυθαιρεσιών και τον υπολογισμό του προστίμου με το αν θα γίνει νομιμοποίηση ή τακτοποίηση.

Πάντα υπολογίζουμε τα πρόστιμα ό,τι και αν κάνουμε.
Άρα η απάντηση στο ερώτημά σου έχει δοθεί από τον Νίκο.

Αν τώρα, το αυθαίρετο είναι σύννομο και μπορεί να νομιμοποιηθεί με έκδοση άδειας και ο ιδιοκτήτης επιλέξει αυτόν τον δρόμο, τον δρόμο της νομιμοποίησης αντί της τακτοποίησης για 30 έτη, τότε θα πληρώσει όχι όλο το πρόστιμο που υπολογίσαμε αλλά μόνο το παράβολο.

----------

sundance

----------


## milt

αναφορικά με το τι κατηγορία επιλέγουμε 4 ή 5 υπολογίζουμε όλες τις αυθαιρεσίες ακόμα και παλαιότερων νόμων και ελέγχουμε κατά πόσο είμαστε μέσα στα όρια των ποσοστών φαντάζομαι και για τα τρία μαζί ταυτόχρονα δόμηση,κάλυψη,ύψος

για την σύγκριση με τα επιτρεπόμενα ποσοστά δόμησης της περιοχής ελέγχουμε μόνο τις αυθαιρεσίες που δηλώνουμε τώρα σε αυτόν τον νόμο ή και αυτές που λάβαμε υπόψη για επιλέξουμε την κατηγορία 4 ή 5 ?

εγκύκλιος 4	 ,άρθρο 9, 16) παραγρ.Δ κατηγορία 4 δεν νομίζω ότι είναι ξεκάθαρο......

τελικά με την δήλωση υπέρβασης δόμησης κάλυψης κτλ ανά φύλλο καταγραφής καταλήξαμε στον αν βάζουμε ένα ποσοστό ή διαφορετικό ανά φύλλο καταγραφής????

----------


## Xάρης

Εγκύκλιος 4/2013:
Α. "Για τον υπολογισμό του ποσοστού των υπερβάσεων των αυθαιρεσιών συνυπολογίζονται όλοι οι αυθαίρετοι *κλειστοί χώροι κύριας χρήσης* που προσαυξάνουν το συντελεστή δόμησης του ακινήτου."

Β. "προκειμένου να ελεγχθεί η τήρηση των προϋποθέσεων της Κατηγορίας 4 *συνυπολογίζονται* στην επιφάνεια των υπολοίπων αυθαιρέτων κατασκευών *και η επιφάνεια αυτών οι οποίες έχουν υπαχθεί στους Ν.3775/2009 (ΦΕΚ.122/Α΄), Ν.3843/2010 (ΦΕΚ.62/Α΄) και Ν.4014/2011 (ΦΕΚ.62/Α΄)*, που *προσαυξάνουν τον συντελεστή δόμησης* του ακινήτου, προκειμένου να διαπιστωθεί εάν παραβιάζονται σε ποσοστό μεγαλύτερο του 40% τα πολεοδομικά μεγέθη κάλυψης και δόμησης και σε ποσοστό μεγαλύτερο του 20% το πολεοδομικό μέγεθος του ύψους που προβλέπονται από την οικοδομική άδεια (δηλαδή που αναφέρονται ως πραγματοποιούμενα στο διάγραμμα κάλυψης της οικοδομικής άδειας)."

Άρα, για την εύρεση της κατηγορίας, 4 ή 5, συνυπολογίζουμε τους χώρους που πληρούν *ταυτόχρονα* τα παρακάτω  κριτήρια:

είναι *κλειστοί*,έχουν *κύρια* χρήση,προσμετρώνται στον *συντελεστή δόμησης*,δηλώνονται τώρα *ή* δηλώθηκαν με τους Ν.3775/2009 *ή* τον Ν.3843/2010 *ή* τον Ν.4014/2011, όχι παλιότερους. 
Για τον υπολογισμό των συντελεστών υπέρβασης δόμησης και κάλυψης συνυπολογίζουμε όλα τα μέτρα, νόμιμα, νομιμοποιηθέντα και αυθαίρετα.




> τελικά με την δήλωση υπέρβασης δόμησης κάλυψης κτλ ανά φύλλο καταγραφής καταλήξαμε στον αν βάζουμε ένα ποσοστό ή διαφορετικό ανά φύλλο καταγραφής????


Δεν έχει δοθεί σαφής απάντηση, οι θέσεις διίστανται και αναμένουμε νέα εγκύκλιο.

----------

milt

----------


## milt

εφόσον όμως για την σύγκριση με τα ποσοστά κάλυψης δόμησης  λέμε ότι χρησιμοποιούμε και τυχόν προηγούμενες υπερβάσεις που έχουν ρυθμιστεί με παλαιότερους νόμους αν υπάρχουν, αλλιώς πως θα τα ενσωματώναμε  αφού δεν θα είχαν φύλλο καταγραφής σε αυτόν τον νόμο...,

 άρα λογικά το ποσοστό πρέπει να είναι ένα ανά φύλλο καταγραφής........

----------


## sundance

σε εξ αδιαιρέτου (χωρις καμια συσταση καθετου ή οριζοντιας ιδιοκτησιας), ο συντελεστης υπερβασης δομησης, υπολογιζεται στο συνολο του γηπεδου ή για καθε μεριδιο του καθε συνιδιοκτητη?

----------


## milt

> Εγκύκλιος 4/2013:
> Α. "Για τον υπολογισμό του ποσοστού των υπερβάσεων των αυθαιρεσιών συνυπολογίζονται όλοι οι αυθαίρετοι *κλειστοί χώροι κύριας χρήσης* που προσαυξάνουν το συντελεστή δόμησης του ακινήτου."
> 
> Β. "προκειμένου να ελεγχθεί η τήρηση των προϋποθέσεων της Κατηγορίας 4 *συνυπολογίζονται* στην επιφάνεια των υπολοίπων αυθαιρέτων κατασκευών *και η επιφάνεια αυτών οι οποίες έχουν υπαχθεί στους Ν.3775/2009 (ΦΕΚ.122/Α΄), Ν.3843/2010 (ΦΕΚ.62/Α΄) και Ν.4014/2011 (ΦΕΚ.62/Α΄)*, που *προσαυξάνουν τον συντελεστή δόμησης* του ακινήτου, προκειμένου να διαπιστωθεί εάν παραβιάζονται σε ποσοστό μεγαλύτερο του 40% τα πολεοδομικά μεγέθη κάλυψης και δόμησης και σε ποσοστό μεγαλύτερο του 20% το πολεοδομικό μέγεθος του ύψους που προβλέπονται από την οικοδομική άδεια (δηλαδή που αναφέρονται ως πραγματοποιούμενα στο διάγραμμα κάλυψης της οικοδομικής άδειας)."
> 
> Άρα, για την εύρεση της κατηγορίας, 4 ή 5, συνυπολογίζουμε τους χώρους που πληρούν *ταυτόχρονα* τα παρακάτω  κριτήρια:
> 
> είναι *κλειστοί*,έχουν *κύρια* χρήση,προσμετρώνται στον *συντελεστή δόμησης*,δηλώνονται τώρα *ή* δηλώθηκαν με τους Ν.3775/2009 *ή* τον Ν.3843/2010 *ή* τον Ν.4014/2011, όχι παλιότερους.
> Για τον υπολογισμό των συντελεστών υπέρβασης δόμησης και κάλυψης συνυπολογίζουμε όλα τα μέτρα, νόμιμα, νομιμοποιηθέντα και αυθαίρετα.
> ...


Πήγα χτες στο help desk  του ΥΠΕΚΑ και προφορικά μου είπαν τα εξής:

Για την επιλογή της κατηγορίας που ανήκουν οι αυθαιρεσίες  συνυπολογίζουμε όλες τις αυθαιρεσίες και τυχόν τακτοποιημένες με παλαιότερους νόμους. 

Για τον υπολογισμό του ποσοστού υπέρβασης δόμησης, κάλυψης χρησιμοποιούμε μόνο τις αυθαιρεσίες που υπάγονται τώρα στον νόμο καθώς οι προηγούμενες έχουν τακτοποιηθεί και δεν πρέπει να επηρεάσουν τον υπολογισμό του προστίμου (επιπλέον μου είπε ότι το << χώροι κύριας χρήσης θα αλλάξει και θα κοιτάμε εάν αυξάνει το συντελεστή δόμησης και μόνο..)

με αυτό το σκεπτικό επιπλέον το ποσοστό υπέρβασης κάλυψης, δόμησης πρέπει να είναι ένα σε όλα τα φύλλα καταγραφής .

Γενικότερα ο ρόλος τους είναι συμβουλευτικός,δεν μπορούν να δώσουν γραπτή απάντηση και επεξεργάζονται όλα τα θέματα που προκύπτουν για να εκδώσουν νέα εγκύκλιο .

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

Ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση.

Αν δεν μπορούν να δώσουν γραπτές απαντήσεις, τότε οι απαντήσεις τους έχουν μικρότερη αξία απ' αυτές που δίνει το ΤΕΕ/Τμήμα Πελοποννήσου και ίσης αξίας με αυτές που δίνουμε εμείς όλοι εδώ και σ' άλλα φόρουμ και στο facebook.  :Λυπημένος: 

Για το 1ο θέμα της επιλογής κατηγορίας, η Εγκύκλιος 4/2013 είναι ξεκάθαρη. 
Αυθαιρεσίες που τακτοποιήθηκαν με τον Ν.1337/83 δεν συμπεριλαμβάνονται. 
Ίσως ο συνάδελφος που σου απάντησε να εννοούσε με το "παλιότερους νόμους", τους τρεις τελευταίους νόμους αυθαιρέτων, του 2009, 2010 και 2011.

Αυτό που ανέφερε δε για τον υπολογισμό των συντελεστών είναι αυθαίρετο και μια υποκειμενική άποψη, όπως βέβαια και όλων ημών. Θεωρώ όμως ότι δεν είναι εύλογο, ούτε δίκαιο.

Το "ένας συντελεστής κάλυψης-δόμησης σ' όλα τα φύλλα καταγραφής" δεν προκύπτει από πουθενά. Θα μπορούσε να θεωρηθεί εύλογο, αλλά δεν το γράφει ο νόμος και δεν το επιβάλλει το ηλεκτρονικό σύστημα του ΤΕΕ, πράγμα πολύ απλό προγραμματιστικά που θα έλυνε πολλές απορίες και θα μας προστάτευε από κακοτοπιές.

----------


## sundance

οικοπεδο με 2 αυθαιρετα (νομιμα με καποιες αυθαιρεσεις για την ακριβεια), χωρις καμια συσταση.

 θα τα δηλωσω με προσυμφωνο, αφου θελουν να κανουν καθετη.


 τα ποσοστα υπερβασεων καλυψης και δομησης, θα τα υπολογισω ξεχωριστα  για τον καθενα, δηλαδη για το κομματι που του αναλογει ή θα τα αθροισω  και θα βγαλω εναν συντελεστη που θα εφαρμοστει και στα 2?

πχ 100τ.μ οικοπεδο. σ.δ 1

ο Α θα εχει 50% (μετα την συσταση καθετου) και αυθαιρεσιες 30τ.μ
ο Β θα εχει 50% και αυθαιρεσιες 60τ.μ

*Α ΤΡΟΠΟΣ*
1) ο Α εχει υπερβαση δομησης 30/50= 60%
2) ο Β εχει υπερβαση δομησης 60/50= 120%

*Β ΤΡΟΠΟΣ*
αυθαιρεσιες 30+50=80 -> 80/100 = 80%

ποιος τροπος ειναι σωστος?

----------


## xenia chatz

http://www.teetrip.tee.gr/OmadApant-1_29.10.13.pdf
8. Σε περίπτωση δήλωσης αυθαιρέτου με περισσότερα του ενός φύλλου καταγραφής αυθαίρετων κατασκευών, ο υπολογισμός του συντελεστή υπέρβασης δόμησης και κάλυψης γίνεται για το σύνολο των τετραγωνικών μέτρων των αυθαιρέτων τμημάτων ή για το κάθε ένα ξεχωριστά;
Το όλο θέμα έχει ξεκινήσει από ένα ατυχές παράδειγμα της Εγκυκλίου 13/2011 για τον 4014. Τα παραδείγματα αυτά αποδομήθηκαν γρήγορα.
Η λογική λέει ότι τα τετραγωνικά π.χ. της δόμησης θα πρέπει να αθροίζονται και να υπολογίζεται ένας συντελεστής υπέρβασης δόμησης για το σύνολο της ιδιοκτησίας μας.
Διαφορετικά θα προκύψει το παράδοξο, να υπολογίζεται μικρότερο πρόστιμο για τμήματα με περισσότερες αυθαιρεσίες.
Ένα χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα:
ακίνητο Α έχει υπέρβαση δόμησης 100m
2 με το οικόπεδο να έχει μέγιστο επιτρεπόμενο 80m2. Το πρόστιμο θα το υπολογίσουμε με συντελεστή 1,6 στην υπέρβαση δόμησης.
Στο δίπλα οικόπεδο έχει χτιστεί το σπίτι Β με 100μ2 υπέρβαση δόμησης, αλλά τα 50μ2 από αυτά παραβιάζουν το Δ <20%.
Τιμή ζώνης, εντός εκτός κτλ έστω ότι βγάζουν μία τιμή Σ.
Υπολογίζοντας λοιπόν με τον τρόπο "ποσοστό ανά ΦΚ" έχουμε:
Για το Α: Σx100x1,6=160Σ
Για το Β: Σx50x1,3+Σx50x1,3x1,2=143Σ.
Επομένως το κτίριο που πέρα από την υπέρβαση δόμησης έχει και τμήμα εντός του Δ, έχει πρόστιμο μικρότερο από το ίδιο κτίριο που έχει μόνο υπέρβαση δόμησης.
Με τον τρόπο "αθροίζουμε τις παρανομίες και υπολογίζουμε έναν συντελεστή για κάθε ιδιοκτησία":
Για το Α θα έχουμε: Σx100x1,6=160Σ
Για το Β θα έχουμε: Σx50x1,6+Σx50x1,6x1,2= 176Σ
Είναι προφανές ότι η λογική μας οδηγεί στο 2ο τρόπο υπολογισμού.
Ο νόμος δεν αναφέρει κάπου ξεκάθαρα πως γίνεται ο υπολογισμός των συντελεστών υπέρβασης.
Το μόνο σημείο που ταιριάζει με το θέμα είναι το 18.3 το οποίο περισσότερο μπερδεύει παρά ξεκαθαρίζει το θέμα.

----------


## Xάρης

Αφού ο νόμος δεν αναφέρει κάτι ξεκάθαρα και δεν υπάρχει σχετική για το θέμα ερμηνευτική εγκύκλιος, πράττουμε κατά βούληση.

Στις ερωταπαντήσεις των συναντήσεων ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ - ΥΔΟΜ/ΚΜ αναφέρεται ότι ακριβώς δεν υπάρχει σχετική αναφορά στον νόμο.

----------


## tlimon

Όταν υπάρχει παραβίαση απόστασης Δ (πχ. με το πίσω όριο οικοπέδου) όχι όμως για ολόκληρο το τμήμα αυθαίρετης κατασκευής υπογείου ή ανωδομής (αλλά για τμήματα αυτών), μπορούμε να καταχωρήσουμε τα τμήματα αυτά σε διαφορετικά φύλλα καταγραφής ( ένα για το τμήμα που δεν παραβιάζει το Δ και ένα για το τμήμα που το παραβιάζει) για ελάφρυνση του προστίμου? Αν ναι, τότε ακολουθούμε πάλι την παραπάνω τακτική στα μεγέθη ΥΔ και ΥΚ ανά φύλλο καταγραφής? Γιατί κερματίζονται τα εμβαδά ακόμη περισσότερο. Μ' άλλα λόγια, μεχρι πού μπορεί να φτάσει ο επιμερισμός των εμβαδών σε ξεχωριστά φύλλα καταγραφής λόγω συνδυασμού των παραμέτρων ΥΔ, ΥΚ, Δ μεταξύ τους?

----------


## Xάρης

Θεωρώ πως ναι και ναι.

Ναι σε χωριστά φύλλα καταγραφής για τμήμα που παραβιάζει το Δ και τμήμα που δεν το παραβιάζει.

Ναι σε υπολογισμό ανά φύλλο καταγραφής όσο δεν υπάρχει καμία άλλη οδηγία (βλ. εγκύκλιος), ο νόμος δεν είναι ξεκάθαρος και το ηλεκτρονικό σύστημα του ΤΕΕ το επιτρέπει.

----------


## ay8airetos

Χάρη, ίσως το ότι το πρόγραμμα του ΤΕΕ σ' "αφήνει" να επιλέξεις ποσοστό υπέρβασης δόμησης (για κάθε φύλλο καταγραφής), έχει κάνει με τη δυνατότητα που δίνει σε ένα ιδιοκτήτη, με πολλές οριζόντιες ιδιοκτησίες, να υποβάλλει μια δήλωση και ως εκ τούτου να μπορεί να επιλέξει διαφορετικό ποσοστό Υ.Δ για κάθε μια ιδιοκτησία.
Μεταφέρω και εγώ την προφορική απάντηση από το Help Desk του Υπεκά σε σχετικό ερώτημα, η οποία και ήταν
"Για την εύρεση του ποσοστού της υπέρβασης του Σ.Δ αθροίζονται όλες οι αυθαιρεσίες και διαιρούνται με τους επιτρεπόμενους όρους δόμησης" 
Χωρίς βέβαια να αναφέρει εάν αθροίζονται ανά φύλλο καταγραφής (αφού πρώτα ομαδοποιηθούν οι αυθαιρεσίες) ή όλων των επιμέρους φύλλων.

Μήπως κάποιος έχει κάποια άλλη ενημέρωση;

----------


## Xάρης

Σωστό είναι αυτό που λες.
Μόνο που ακόμα κι αυτό, το αν δηλαδή σε μια κοινή δήλωση οριζοντίων ιδιοκτησιών θα πρέπει η σύγκριση να γίνεται ανά ιδιοκτησία ή συνολικά δεν είναι ξεκάθαρο.

Το Help Desk του ΥΠΕΚΑ προσπαθεί να βοηθήσει. Μόνο που οι ερμηνείες ασαφών διατάξεων του νόμου δεν είναι βοήθεια όσο και να το επιθυμούν.
Ας βγάλουν μια ερμηνευτική εγκύκλιο επί του θέματος, αν και είναι μάλλον αργά και κοροϊδία το να το κάνουν τώρα.

Αλλά ακόμα κι αυτές οι εγκύκλιες οδηγίες "όταν δεν προβλέπεται ρητά στον νόμο δεν εισάγουν δίκαιο, συνεπώς δεν μπορούν να ανατρέπουν, να διευρύνουν ή να περιορίζουν αθέμιτα τον νόμο αλλά στόχο έχουν αποκλειστικά την παροχή διευκρινήσεων και οδηγιών εντός του πλαισίου των νομοθετικών προβλέψεων καθώς και την εκλαΐκευση εν γένει δυσνόητων ή ασαφών νομοθετικών διατάξεων." (βλ. Έγγραφο ΔΝΕ/13417/06.06.2014)

----------


## milt

σε περιοχή με συντελεστή δόμησης 1,40 φτιάχτηκε οικοδομή με μεταφορά συντελεστή δόμησης ο οποίος τελικά έγινε 1,78.............

την υπέρβαση του επιτρεπόμενου ποσοστού δόμησης (υπολογισμός προστίμου) θα το συγκρίνω με το 1,40.....??

Ε οικοπέδου Χ 1,40 Χ χιλιοστά ιδιοκτησίας < ποσοστό υπέρβασης δόμησης.....???

στη επιλογή κατηγορίας αυθαιρεσιών έχω :
Πραγματοποιούμενη δόμηση: 902,18 τμ
Χιλιοστά ιδιοκτησίας:95 0/00
Εμβαδόν ιδιοκτησίας: 82,29 τμ το οποίο σε χιλιοστά είναι 91,21 0/00 της δόμησης
ενώ
902,18 Χ 0.0095 =85,70 τμ

με ποιο από τα δύο συγκρίνω τελικά........??

εδώ βέβαια η διαφορά είναι αμελητέα και έτσι βγάζει το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα...δηλαδή < 40 της πραγματοποιηθήσας βάσει της οικοδομικής άδειας

----------


## Xάρης

Η σύγκριση γίνεται με το συντελεστή δόμησης που ισχύει σήμερα.

----------


## milt

οκ όσο αναφορά το πρόστιμο.......

η επιλογή της κατηγορίας........

γίνεται με την δόμηση επί χιλιοστά ιδιοκτησίας

ή

με το ποσοστό που μας δίνει το εμβαδον του διαμερίσματος σε σχέση με την πραγματοποιούμενη δόμηση..??

----------


## Xάρης

Για την κατηγορία χρησιμοποιούμε τα στοιχεία του διαγράμματος δόμησης, δηλαδή ό,τι ίσχυε τότε που εκδόθηκε η άδεια.

----------

milt

----------


## milt

σωστά ότι ισχύει στο διάγραμμα δόμησης αλλά ποιο είναι το σωστό ποσοστό........

δηλαδή :

η αναλογία βάσει των χιλιοστών του διαμερίσματος: ολική δόμηση επί χιλιοστά διαμερίσματος 

ή 

την αναλογία που μας δίνει το εμβαδόν του διαμερίσματος σε σχέση με την δόμηση.....????????

γιατί όντως μπορεί να υπάρχει αναντιστοιχία στα χιλιοστά του διαμερίσματος με το εμβαδόν του διαμερίσματος......

----------


## PERIKLIS1

Υπάρχει το νο.33 στην εγκύκλιο 4 που γράφει:

Σκοπός της διάταξης είναι, ανεξαρτήτως εάν το οικόπεδο/γήπεδο όπου βρίσκεται η
αυθαίρετη κατασκευή είναι άρτιο και οικοδομήσιμο, _να συγκρίνονται τα πολεοδομικά μεγέθη
του αθροίσματος των επιφανειών των αυθαιρέτων κατασκευών ή της αυθαίρετης αλλαγής
χρήσης_ με τους όρους δόμησης που ισχύουν σήμερα στη θέση του ακινήτου προκειμένου
να υπολογιστούν οι συντελεστές τετραγωνιδίων και στη συνέχεια το ενιαίο ειδικό πρόστιμο.

Μήπως ξεκαθαρίζουν τα πράγματα σχετικά με το άθροισμα ή όχι των αυθαιρέτων για το ποσοστό υπέρβασης δόμησης και τελικά πρέπει να αθροίζουμε και να μην γίνεται ο έλεγχος ανά φύλλο καταγραφής?

----------


## Xάρης

Μπορεί και να έχεις δίκιο Περικλή.
Για την άποψή μου βλ. ανάρτηση #84.

----------


## PERIKLIS1

Η γνώμη μου είναι ότι πρέπει να συγκρίνουμε τα ποσοστά ανά φύλλο καταγραφής γιατί αυτό καταλαβαίνω από τον Ν.4178/13. Απλά το παραπάνω που παρέθεσα ανατρέπει τα οριζόμενα στον νόμο.

----------


## sac

Οταν ενα τμημα της αυθαίρετης επιφάνειας μπορεί να νομιμοποιηθεί με εκδοση Ο.Α η επιφάνεια αυτη λαμβάνεται υπόψη στά συνολικά τ.μ Υ.Δ καιΥ.Κ για την εξαγωγή του ποσοστού υπέρβασης δόμησης και κάλυψης επι των εγκεκριμένων μεγεθών της Ο.Α; π.χ Εχω Ο.Α 120 τ.μ και εχω κατασκευάσει 260 τ.μ (αυθαίρετα 140τ.μ) απο τον
σημερινό Σ.Δ μπορώ να νομιμοποιήσω τα 60τ.μ.Για τα υπόλοιπα 80 τ.μ πως θα υπολογίσω τον συντελεστή υπερβασης;140/100 ή 80/100

----------


## Xάρης

Η άποψή μου είναι ότι θα πρέπει να προσμετρηθούν *όλοι* οι χώροι, και οι προς νομιμοποίηση και οι υπόλοιποι αυθαίρετοι.
Σήμερα που κάνεις τη δήλωση δεν έχει νομιμοποιηθεί τίποτα. Όλοι είναι αυθαίρετοι.
Δηλώνεις ότι θα νομιμοποιήσεις αλλά αυτό δεν είναι 100% βέβαιο.

Παρόμοια είναι και η άποψη του ΤΕΕ/Τμήμα Πελοποννήσου σε πρόσφατη ανάλογη ερώτηση:

Ερώτηση #565:

Σε οικοδομή με άδεια οι υπερβάσεις ξεπερνούν το 40% των προβλεπομένων. Τμήμα των υπερβάσεων όμως ρυθμίζεται προς έκδοση οικοδομικής άδειας νομιμοποίησης οπότε μένει προς τακτοποίηση τμήμα μικρότερο του 40%, μπορούμε το τμήμα αυτό να το βάλουμε κατηγορία 4; 

Είναι θέμα για το οποίο έχει ζητηθεί επανειλημμένως διευκρίνηση από το Υ.Π.Ε.Κ.Α. αλλά δεν έχει δοθεί.. 
Προσωπικά, από τη στιγμή που δεν υπάρχει κάποια οδηγία και δεδομένου ότι όταν γίνεται η υπαγωγή και το προς νομιμοποίηση τμήμα είναι αυθαίρετο (και δεν ξέρουμε αν τελικώς νομιμοποιηθεί) πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να πάει στην κατηγορία 5.

----------


## sac

Χάρη σ'ευχαριστώ αλλά εάν εχω βγαλει την Ο.Α. ποιά ειναι η γνώμη σου,πρεπει να προσμετρηθουν τα τετραγωνικά της αδειας.Γιατί αν κατάλαβα η αποψή σου βασίζεται μήπως δεν προχωρήσω σε νομιμοποιηση, τότε ειναι σαν να πυροβολάω τον εαυτόν μου.

----------


## Xάρης

Αν έχεις βγάλει την οικοδομική άδεια και έχεις νομιμοποιήσει τον χώρο που μπορεί και είναι να νομιμοποιηθεί *δεν θα έμπαινες στη διαδικασία να θέσεις το ερώτημα!
*Είναι πιθανόν, για πολλούς λόγους, περιπτώσεις για τις οποίες ΘΑ εκδοθεί οικοδομική άδεια νομιμοποίησης τελικά να μην εκδοθεί.
Τότε θα έχουμε ανατροπή συντελεστών και προστίμων που έχουμε υπολογίσει.

----------


## tlimon

Σε εξ αδιαιρέτου χωρίς σύσταση αυθαίρετο δυώροφο κτίσμα με ημιυπόγειο (που βρίσκεται σε επαφή κατα τη μία πλευρά του με παλιό κτίσμα που έχει άδεια, αλλά εκτός του περιγράμματός του) οι υπερβάσεις (δόμησης, κάλυψης, ύψους, αποστάσεων Δ) πώς υπολογίζονται για τα φύλλα καταγραφής :

1.Επί του συνόλου των επιτρεπομένων ή επιμερίζονται ανά ποσοστό κυριότητας ενός εκάστου ιδιοκτήτη? Τι νόημα θα είχε αυτό?

2.Υπέρβαση κάλυψης θεωρώ το άθροισμα των κατόψεων όλων των επιπέδων ακόμα και του ημιυπογείου ή μόνο την κάτοψη του περιγράμματος του αυθαιρέτου (διαιρεμένα με την επιτρεπόμενη)?

3. Υπέρβαση ύψους θεωρώ ό,τι έχουν όλοι οι όροφοι και το ημιυπόγειο (κατά το ίδιο του καθενός ύψος) ή μόνο το κτίσμα αυτοτελώς μία φορά (διαιρεμένα με το επιτρεπόμενο)?

----------


## Xάρης

Έχει σημασία η επαφή με το παλιό κτίσμα; Είναι λειτουργική επέκτασή του; Είναι του ίδιου συνιδιοκτήτη;

1. Ο υπολογισμός των συντελεστών υπέρβασης *Δ* και *ύψους* δεν έχει σχέση με τα ποσοστά της ιδιοκτησίας.
Οι υπολογισμός των συντελεστών υπερβάσεων *κάλυψης* και *δόμησης* γίνεται ως προς τα επιτρεπόμενα σήμερα αντίστοιχα πολεοδομικά μεγέθη και στα χιλιοστά του κάθε ιδιοκτήτη. Αν δεν υπάρχει σύσταση τότε με το χιλιοστά που προκύπτουν με τη διαίρεση του εμβαδού που έχει ο δηλών προς τον όλον του γεωτεμαχίου. Αν δεν αναφέρεται ούτε εμβαδόν τότε ως προς το όλον αλλά πρέπει να γίνει μια δήλωση απ' όλους τους ιδιοκτήτες για όλες τις αυθαιρεσίες.
Τα στοιχεία που μας δίνεις δεν είναι αρκετά. Εσύ έχεις το συμβόλαιο και γνωρίζεις τις λεπτομέρειες που δεν γνωρίζουμε εμείς.

2. Τον συντελεστή υπέρβασης κάλυψης τον υπολογίζω μια φορά σε μια αυθαιρεσία της ίδιας δήλωσης που επαναλαμβάνεται πολλές φορές πάνω από το ίδιο κομμάτι γης.

3. Υπέρβαση ύψους ως προς τι; 
Υπάρχει ένα επιτρεπόμενο ύψος της περιοχής. 
Υπάρχει και ένα κτίσμα με άδεια που δεν το παραβιάζει. Ή μήπως το παραβιάζει.
Αν η επέκταση είναι μέχρι αυτό το ύψος τότε δεν υπάρχει υπέρβαση ύψους.
Δες την Εγκύκλιο 4/2013 τι γράφει:
"Στις περιπτώσεις αυθαιρέτων κατασκευών κατ’ επέκταση νομίμως υφισταμένου κτηρίου δεν εφαρμόζεται συντελεστής ύψους στις περιπτώσεις που η αυθαίρετη προσθήκη δεν υπερβαίνει το ύψος του νομίμως υφιστάμενου τμήματος ή κτηρίου, που βρίσκεται στην ίδια στάθμη."

----------

tlimon

----------


## tlimon

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση. Έτσι όντως και έγινε , μία δήλωση για όλους τους συνιδιοκτήτες. Σύγκριση με τα επιτρεπόμενα της περιοχής άπαξ για το σύνολο του κτίσματος σαν να ανήκε σε ένα ιδιοκτήτη.

Και μιας κι ο λόγος περι συνιδιοκτητών θα σας ήμουν ευγνώμων, αν πιστοποιούσε κάποιος, έστω για πολλοστή φορά ότι, αν υπάρχει σύσταση γίνονται 1) ξεχωριστές δηλώσεις ανά συνιδιοκτήτη και 2)Η ΥΔ και ΥΚ της αυθαιρεσίας ανάγεται στο μέρος των επιτρεπομένων, που αντιστοιχεί στα ποσοστά (χιλιοστά, μέτρα) ενός εκάστου. Σωστά??

----------


## Xάρης

1) Οι δηλώσεις μπορούν να είναι όσες θέλουν οι ιδιοκτήτες. Όλοι μαζί, ο καθένας ξεχωριστά, κάποιοι μαζί και κάποιοι χωριστά.

2) Ναι. Αν όμως έχουμε οριζόντιες ιδιοκτησίες και αναφέρονται καθαρά εμβαδά τα οποία δεν συμφωνούν με τα χιλιοστά, λαμβάνουμε υπόψη τα καθαρά εμβαδά δια το σύνολο των καθαρών εμβαδών των οριζοντίων ιδιοκτησιών.

----------


## tlimon

Καλά έως εδώ και ευχαριστώ γιά όλα. Έχω τώρα όμως δυώροφη οικοδομή με ημιυπόγειο που ανήκει σε δύο ιδιοκτήτες εξ αδιαιρέτου με "σύσταση οριζόντιας ιδιοκτησίας και διανομή διαιρετών χώρων πριν από κάθε οικοδομική εργασία", που δίνει σε κάθε ιδιοκτήτη συγκεκριμένα m2 κι όχι χιλιοστά. Βάσει αυτής, ο ιδιοκτήτης Α παίρνει το μισό υπόγειο ( με θέση που περιγράφεται επακριβώς) και το ισόγειο, ο δε ιδιοκτήτης Β το υπόλοιπο μισό υπόγειο και τον όροφο. Διακατέχουν δε (ρητά γράφεται μέσα στη σύσταση) και τον πέριξ Κ/Χ χώρο του οικοπέδου κατ' ισομοιρία απλά.(1/2 ο καθένας). Προχώρησαν μετά ταύτα σε ανέγερση προσθήκης κατ' επέκταση του υπάρχοντος προς την πλευρά του πίσω ακαλύπτου χώρου στις στάθμες υπογείου, ισογείου και ορόφου κατά την αυτή επιφάνεια έκαστο. Τελευταία έκαναν εξωτερική θερμομόνωση ολόκληρου πλεον του κτίσματος (νομίμου και αυθαιρέτου) με απότέλεσμα να μεταβληθούν οι εξωτερικές του διαστάσεις. Τα ερωτήματά μου είναι τα εξείς:

1. Η τακτοποίηση που έκανα έγινε (για ψυχολογικούς λόγους των ιδιοκτητών) με τρείς δηλώσεις, μία ανά στάθμη (θα μπορούσε να γίνει και με μία). Επειδή η αυθαιρεσία έχει γίνει σε Κ/Χ χώρο, (όπου απλώς είναι συνιδιοκτήτες χωρίς σύσταση), θεωρείται σαν ένα αυτοτελές κτίσμα και οι υπερβάσεις συγκρίνονται με τα επιτρεπόμενα της αδείας (κι όχι με αναλογίες τετραγωνικών ενός εκάστου κ.λπ.),δηλ. υπάρχει συνολική ΥΔ και ΥΚ για όλη την αυθαιρεσία. Είναι σωστό αυτό??

2. Τώρα, επειδή θέλουν , να συμπεριλάβουν και τις υπερβάσεις λόγω θερμοπροσόψεων, ζήτησα το άνοιγμα των δηλώσεων. Επειδή οι υπερβάσεις βρίσκονται όλες εκτός νομίμου περιγράμματος της οικοδομής (στην ουσία στην μπρός και πίσω όψη εντός Κ/Χ χώρου, ενώ στα πλάγια σύνορα μέσα στα όμορα οικόπεδα-δεν είχε αφεθεί αντισεισμ. αρμός ) πώς πρέπει να δηλωθούν αυτές : να προστεθούν στις επιφάνειες του αυθαιρέτου ανά στάθμη ή συνολικά? στην κύρια όψη της οικοδομής υπάρχει προκήπιο, που παραβιάζεται τώρα κατά 7 εκ. Θα βάλω και παραβίαση προκηπίου ή θα το κάνω ...γαργάρα? Σημειωτέον ότι για κάτι ψιλά δεν μπορώ να τα συμπεριλάβω στην κατηγορία 3, παρ.ιστ.

----------


## cantonakas

Συνάδελφοι καλησπέρα! Μου έχει τύχει η εξής περίπτωση και θα ήθελα την άποψη σας. Διώροφο κτίσμα με πυλωτή σε οικόπεδο 128,04τ.μ.
εντός σχεδίου με Ο.Α. (κάλυψη 0,8-σ.δ. 1,2)
Επίσης σύσταση Ο.Ι. ανα όροφο δλδ κοινόχρηστη πυλωτή χωρίς χιλιοστά επί του οικοπέδου και χωρίς να μετράει στη δόμηση,
α΄ όροφος με 602/1000 επί του οικοπέδου και 92,78τ.μ. βάσει πρώτης Ο.Α. εκδοθείσας το 1993 και τέλος
β΄ όροφος με 398/1000 επί του οικοπέδου και 60,72τ.μ. (+ 32,07τ.μ.Η/Χ) βάσει δεύτερης  Ο.Α. εκδοθείσας το 2007 ως προσθήκη β΄ ορόφου
(ημιτελής- φέρων οργανισμός και εξωτερική τοιχοποιία κατασκευασμένη).
Επίσης στην Πυλωτή έχει γίνει Δήλωση Δημιουργίας Χώρου Στάθμευσης (Ανοικτή θέση) με συμβολαιογραφική πράξη 16,87τ.μ. 
Οι οριζόντιες ιδιοκτησίες ανήκουν σε 2 ιδιοκτήτες 50-50 εξαδιαιρέτου (Ανδρόγυνο).
Η αυθαιρεσία είναι πως η πυλωτή έχει κλειστεί (75.00 τ.μ. περίπου) και έχει γίνει κατοικία.
Τα ερωτήματα που δημιουργούνται πολλά...
α. Η πυλωτή πως τακτοποιείται;
β. Σύγκριση πολεοδομικών μεγεθών για κατηγορία παράβασης και συντελεστή προστίμου;
γ. Η ανοικτή θέση στάθμευσης τι γίνεται; 
δ. Αφού τακτοποιηθεί η πυλωτή μπορεί να μεταβιβαστεί ξεχωριστά;

----------

